# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη (Piraeus - Chios - Mytilene route)

## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν ξέρω αν είδατε τα δρομολόγια του f/b Σαμοθράκη 

http://www.saos.gr/samothrakifb.htm


Να λοιπόν που η εταιρεία σιγα σιγα αρχίζει να δρομολογεί πλοίο απο Πειραία για Χίο Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## andreas

Ήταν απόλυτα αναμενόμενο γιατί έχει πάρει την άδεια εδώ κι ένα χρόνο για τη γραμμή. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να χτυπήσεις τη ΝΕΛ και να καθιερωθείς με ένα μόνο βαπόρι, αυτής της ηλικίας και με δρομολόγια ένα στη χάση κι ένα στη φέξη. Χρειάζεται ένα πλοίο αντάξιο των ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στα νιάτα τους και με καλύτερη ταχύτητα. Αλλιώς δεν νομίζω ότι θα μείνει για καιρό στη γραμμή.

----------


## chrb

Η απάντηση ίσως να είναι το nhsos mykonos?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητέ chrb το Νήσος Μύκονος είναι της HSW δεν υπάρχει σκέψη για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου για Xίο Μυτιλήνη προς το παρόν.
Για την Saos σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του προέδρου της στόχος της ή αγόρά δύο πλοίων για αυτήν την γραμμή.

----------


## chrb

Κι όμως είναι πιθανόν. Πολλά ακούγονται για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου εκεί. Δυνατότητες πάντως έχει και πολλές.

----------


## gvaggelas

ΕΠΕΚΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ η "σύγκρουση" στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη. Η ΝΕΛ και Saos διασταύρωσαν χθες τα ξίφη τους στο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών καθώς οι δύο εταιρείες θέλουν να δρομολογήσουν στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή δύο πλοία μεταφοράς φορτηγών (ro-ro) εντείνοντας το μεταξύ τους ανταγωνισμό στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα προκαλώντας παράλληλα σοβαρές παρενέργειες και στη "Hellenic Seaways" η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στη γραμμή με το νεότευκτο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό "Νήσος Μύκονος".

Πιο συγκεκριμένα η ΝΕΛ κατέθεσε στο ΣΑΣ πρόταση να δρομολογήσει στη γραμμή το οχηματαγωγό "Aegean Sun", που ανήκει στον εφοπλιστή Κώστα Αγαπητό, ενώ πρόταση για δρομολόγηση στη Γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη έκανε και η Saos με το οχηματαγωγό "Θεσσαλονίκη". Τελικώς το ΣΑΣ παρέπεμψε το θέμα για συζήτηση στην επόμενη συνεδρίαση καθώς τα δύο πλοία δεν είχαν πλήρη και τα χαρτιά τους.

Στη γραμμή σήμερα δραστηριοποιούνται επίσης τρία επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά της ΝΕΛ ("Ταξιάρχης" και "Θεόφιλος" και "Μυτιλήνη") και ένα ακόμη πλοίο ro-ro το "Παναγία Κρημνιώτισα" της Saos.

Οπως πάντως τονίσθηκε στη συνεδρίαση από σχεδόν από όλους τους εκπροσώπους των συλλογικών φορέων της ναυτιλίας αλλά και των εταιρειών η περίπτωση της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής αναδεικνύει την ανάγκη πλήρους απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς καθώς με την παρούσα κατάσταση "υπάρχει απελευθέρωση δρομολογίων ενώ δεν υπάρχει απελευθέρωση ναυλολογίων" με αποτέλεσμα να παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο πλοία διαφορετικής αξίας, ηλικίας και κόστους να υποχρεώνονται να λειτουργούν με το ίδιο ναύλο.

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα από επιχειρηματικής άποψης έχει η "Hellenic Seaways" η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στη γραμμή με νεότευκτο πλοίο το οποίο όπως χαρακτηριστικά τονίσθηκε στο ΣΑΣ "αξίζει όσο έξι ro-ro και δύο συμβατικά μεγάλης ηλικίας".

Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι ειδικά στα χειμερινά δρομολόγια τα φορτηγά αποτελούν ένα πολύ υψηλό ποσοστό των εσόδων ενός επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου (φθάνει μέχρι και το 75%), ενώ από την άλλη τα ro-ro είναι πολύ πιο φθηνά πλοία σε ό,τι αφορά το κόστος αγοράς και λειτουργίας ενώ δεν εμπίπτουν και στο καθεστώς του "απαγορευτικού απόπλου".

Μία "δίκαιη" λύση στο πρόβλημα θα ήταν η απελευθέρωση της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής εκτίμησαν παράγοντες της ακτοπλοΐας.

Στο ΣΑΣ συζητήθηκε επίσης το θέμα της πρόσκλησης ενδιαφέροντος προς πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες για τη δρομολόγηση πλοίων στους θερινούς μήνες στις γραμμές Πειραιάς-Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες, Πειραιάς-Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, Ραφήνα-Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο, Πειραιά-Ρέθυμνο, Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες-Κυκλάδες-Ηράκλειο, Λαύριο-Κυκλάδες με προσέγγιση σε Κύθνο-Αμοργό και Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες.

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## Paralia

Αλλάζουν από αύριο οι *ώρες αναχώρησης*, καθώς Εξπρές Σαντορίνη ξεκινάει στη γραμμή λόγω της ετήσιας ακινησίας του Νήσος Μύκονος.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος/α πότε θα επανέλθει το Ν. Μύκονος στην γραμμή. Χτες ταξίδεψα με το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη και δυστυχώς οι 9 ώρες μου κακοφάνηκαν. Είχα και μία προηγούμενη εμπειρία με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο (Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη 13 ώρες)  και αν περνάει από το χέρι μου δεν πρόκειται να ξαναξιδέψω με αυτό.

----------


## cortomaltese

To ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ξεκιναει την πρωτη εβδομαδα του Φεβρουαριου, το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ δεν ειναι κακο πλοιο, κάθε άλλο, αλλα μετά το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ λογικό ειναι να σου φαίνεται κάπως.Και εννοείτα οτι δεν έιναι το ιδανικότερο για τη γραμμή, αλλά απο το να αφήσει η εταιρεία την γραμμή  καλύτερα απο το τίποτα

----------


## gvaggelas

Δυστυχώς δεν θα προλάβω το Μύκονος. Πάντως έχεις δίκιο σε ότι αφορά την κάλυψη της γραμμής από την εταιρεία. Ποιό άλλο πλοίο θα μπορούσε να βάλει (highspeed με τίποτα, ενώ τα άλλα πλοία της έχουν περίπου τις ίδιες ικανότητες με το Σαντορίνη).

----------


## xiwtis81

Πράγματι,οποιοδήποτε αλλο πλοιο κ αν έβαζε η HELLENIC θα ήταν του επιπέδου του Ε.ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.Γνώμη μου όμως ειναι πως θα μπορούσε να του βάλει καλύτερο ωράριο αναχωρησης απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ(12 ή 12.30) ωστε να μήν φτανει ξημερωματα ειτε στη ΧΙΟ ειτε στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αλλα με άφιξη την ιδια μερα(9 στην ΧΙΟ κ 12 στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ) σε σχέση με τη ΝΕΛ που θα φτάνει 4 κ 8 πρωί της επόμενης μέρας.Και μία ερώτηση,πόσο πάει τώρα το κατάστρωμα με το Ε.ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ...?

----------


## gvaggelas

γεια σου πατρίδα. Είναι φθηνότερο το κατάστρωμα, περίπου στα 23-24 ευρώ σε σχέση με τα 30 του Μύκονος

----------


## xiwtis81

Γεία σου πατριώτη!!! Λογίκο ηταν να πεσει η τιμή αφου δεν πας με ΝΗΣΟΣ αλλα με ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(αν κ έπρεπε να ισχύει το αντίστροφο...).Παντως το περιμενα γύρω στα 20ευρω(για να τσιμπήσει κ κίνηση) αλλα το πετρέλαιο φαινεται,ειναι ακόμα ακριβό...Τελοσπάντων,καλα ταξίδια να κάνει κ στο νησί μας!

----------


## Apostolos

Λέτε να χωράει και 3ος στην γραμμή? Αν έχει χρώμμα κίτρινο???

----------


## Νaval22

Αν αυτός ο κίτρινος γράφει επάνω mega express 1 η 2 να έρθει αλλιώς να μας αφήσει στην ησυχία μας

----------


## gvaggelas

Η κατάσταση είναι λίγο περίεργη. Εκτός από την ΝΕΛ και την HSW, υπάρχει και η SAOS η οποία παίρνει ένα σημαντικό τμήμα των φορτηγών (που αφήνουν και το πολύ χρήμα στις ναυτιλιακές, τουλάχιστον τον χειμώνα). Αν το πλοίο είναι συμβατικό, δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Αν είναι ταχύπλοο, πιθανόν να αποσπάσει ένα τμήμα του επιβατικού κοινού (λόγω ταχύτητας). Πάντως κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη και τουλάχιστον για τους χειμερινούς μήνες, η γραμμή δεν σηκώνει τρεις εταιρείες.

----------


## Apostolos

Και ποιός πιστεύει οτι η ΝΕΛ έχει ζωή πάνω απο 1 με 2 χρόνια? Μάλλον την βλέπω για ξεπούλημα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας!

----------


## Baggeliq

*
Δρομολόγια πλοίων

*

----------


## captain 83

Από πότε ισχύουν τα δρομολόγια αυτά φίλε Baggelig;

----------


## Baggeliq

> Από πότε ισχύουν τα δρομολόγια αυτά φίλε Baggelig;


*ΙΣΧΙΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΙΩΣΕΙ Η Η ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΑΥΤΗ*

----------


## captain 83

Αφενός στην γραμμή είναι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει βγει για την ετήσιά του από τα Χριστούγεννα και αφετέρου έχει διακοπεί η προέκταση προς Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο.
Όποιος ξέρει κάτι άλλο ας με διορθώσει.

----------


## 2nd mate

εχεις απολυτο δικιο.εμενα αυτα μου θυμιζουν τα καλοκαιρινα δρομολογια του 2007.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Αφενός στην γραμμή είναι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει βγει για την ετήσιά του από τα Χριστούγεννα και αφετέρου έχει διακοπεί η προέκταση προς Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο.
> Όποιος ξέρει κάτι άλλο ας με διορθώσει.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο έκανα  λάθος τα καλοκαιρινά είναι αυτά του 2007

----------


## captain 83

21 Φεβρουαρίου σταματάει ο Ταξιάρχης και πέρνει τη θέση του ο Θεόφιλος. Ο Ταξιάρχης θα επιστρέψει στην ενεργό δράση κατά το Πάσχα.

----------


## Νικόλας

Αντε να δούμε τόσο καιρό τι του κάνουν να δείτε που πάλι μετά από λίγο θα είναι χάλια πάλι μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης

----------


## Baggeliq

> Αντε να δούμε τόσο καιρό τι του κάνουν να δείτε που πάλι μετά από λίγο θα είναι χάλια πάλι μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης


 
Δεν θα βγεις ψεύτης γιατί δεν μπορούν νομίζω  να κάνουν αυτά που λένε και από την άλλη νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## 2nd mate

παντως εχει ανακοινωθει οτι μολις βγει ο ταξιαρχης μετα το πασχα θα εκτελει χρεη ro-ro. Οσο για το Θεοφιλο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σας οτι δυσκολα αυτο το πλοιο θα μπορεσει να αποβαλει απο πανω του αυτη την αρνητικη διαθεση που βγαζει προς τους επιβατες.

----------


## captain 83

Πολλά έχουν ακουστεί φίλε 2nd mate (χωρίς να έχω διάθεση να σε διαψεύσω) για τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ για την μετά το Πάσχα επιστροφή του.

----------


## Paralia

Μόνο που εγώ δεν μιλάω με υποθέσεις, αλλά με τα γεγονότα:

Στη γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης η ΝΕΛ έχει πλέον το 50% της κίνησης.Στη γραμμή των Χανίων η ΑΝΕΚ δεν άφησε τα παλιά πλοία να συναγωνιστούν το Αριάδνη, αλλά έφερε ένα πολύ γρηγορότερο, ακριβότερο και νεότερο πλοίο και επιπλέον έδωσε και έκπτωση 40%. Συνεπώς η ΑΝΕΚ δεν αρκέστηκε στην αγάπη των κατοίκων των Χανίων αλλά φρόντισε να υπερασπιστεί τη γραμμή βάσει των εμπορικών κριτηρίων (ποιότητα και τιμή).

----------


## gasim

> Μόνο που εγώ δεν μιλάω με υποθέσεις, αλλά με τα γεγονότα:
> Στη γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης η ΝΕΛ έχει πλέον το 50% της κίνησης.Στη γραμμή των Χανίων η ΑΝΕΚ δεν άφησε τα παλιά πλοία να συναγωνιστούν το Αριάδνη, αλλά έφερε ένα πολύ γρηγορότερο, ακριβότερο και νεότερο πλοίο και επιπλέον έδωσε και έκπτωση 40%. Συνεπώς η ΑΝΕΚ δεν αρκέστηκε στην αγάπη των κατοίκων των Χανίων αλλά φρόντισε να υπερασπιστεί τη γραμμή βάσει των εμπορικών κριτηρίων (ποιότητα και τιμή).


 
Kαι να προσθέσω εδώ ότι η ΝΕΛ έκανε ...ακριβώς το αντίθετο, το μόνο πλοίο που θα μπορούσε να συναγωνιστεί τα Nήσος, το Αίολος Κεντέρης, αρχικά το έβγαλε από τη γραμμή και τέλος το πούλησε.  Το μόνο πλεονέκτημα που υπάρχει στη NΕΛ είναι τα ωράρια (όχι η διάρκεια) μιας και φεύγοντας απόγευμα φθάνεις την άλλη μέρα πρωί, είτε Πειραιά είτε Μυτιλήνη, κάτι που έχει σημασία για κάποιους.

----------


## scoufgian

αρχικα καποιος Moderator να μεταφερει το θεμα καπου αλλου κι οχι στο thread της αριαδνης.δευτερον!δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρξει πλοιο που θα φαει τους επιβατες της νελ για μυτιληνη.δεν ειναι μονο το ωραριο αλλα ειναι κι οτι η νελ βασιζεται στη λαικη βαση του νησιου.οι περισσοτερες μετοχες τη εταιριας ανηκουν σε κατοικους της μυτιληνης που δεν θ αφησουν *ποτε* να μπει καποιος αλλος στη γραμμη και να υπερτερησει.εσυ θα αφηνες το σπιτι σου για να πας να μεινεις καπου αλλου?απο την εισοδο της seaways στη γραμμη αυτη ,η νελ πιστευω οτι εχασε κοσμο μονο απο τη χιο ,γιατι αυτοι ειχαν μεγαλο παραπονο που εφτανε το πλοιο στις 4 το πρωι.οσον αφορα τη γραμμη των χανιων,οι χανιωτες ειναι αλλη φαρα.και μονο να δεις τα καλοκαιρινα δρομολογια της γραμμης θα εβλεπε κανεις οτι πρωτα γεμιζαν τα πλοια της ανεκ και μετα τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Kαι να προσθέσω εδώ ότι η ΝΕΛ έκανε ...ακριβώς το αντίθετο, το μόνο πλοίο που θα μπορούσε να συναγωνιστεί τα Nήσος, το Αίολος Κεντέρης, αρχικά το έβγαλε από τη γραμμή και τέλος το πούλησε. Το μόνο πλεονέκτημα που υπάρχει στη NΕΛ είναι τα ωράρια (όχι η διάρκεια) μιας και φεύγοντας απόγευμα φθάνεις την άλλη μέρα πρωί, είτε Πειραιά είτε Μυτιλήνη, κάτι που έχει σημασία για κάποιους.


Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά υπάρχουν ορισμένες ενστάσεις:

1) το Νήσος Χίος φτάνει και αυτό πρώί στον Πειραιά.
2) Οκ, ίσως η αναχώρησή του από Πειραιά δεν εξυπηρετεί πολύ όσους θέλουν να έρθουν για μία ημέρα στην Αθήνα (πρωί και να φύγουν το βράδυ), αλλά τουλάχιστον για τους Χιώτες το να φτάνουν 3.30 - 4.00 τα ξημερώματα στο λιμάνι της Χίου είναι σκότωμα.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Πολλά έχουν ακουστεί φίλε 2nd mate (χωρίς να έχω διάθεση να σε διαψεύσω) για τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ για την μετά το Πάσχα επιστροφή του.


  Έχεις ταξιδέψει ποτέ με τον Tαξιάρχη ως επιβάτης και τότε πες μου ;

----------


## navigation

Τι μυρίζει.....τι μυρίζει....Λισσός μου μυρίζει εμένα..... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε navigation απο την ωρα που εγινε το ατυχημα στο Θεοφιλος αυτο λεω κι εγω! Ισως ειναι και το μονο διαθεσιμο αυτη τη στιγμη!

----------


## Jonnie P.

Και πολύ σωστά σας μυριζει και λέτε...θεωρητικά ξεκινά την Πέμπτη μέχρι Σέπτεμβρη. Ιδωμεν!

----------


## navigation

> Και πολύ σωστά σας μυριζει και λέτε...θεωρητικά ξεκινά την Πέμπτη μέχρι Σέπτεμβρη. Ιδωμεν!


κάτι ξέρεις....κάτι ξέρεις........σωστος!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Είδα λίγο τις διαστάσεις του πλοίου. 165 μέτρα θα μπορούν εύκολα να μανουβράρουν και να δέσουν στην Χίο?

----------


## gvaggelas

Μόλις είδα και το post του navigation στο thread του Λισσός. Το πλοίο δεν έχει thruster? Αν ισχύει το βλέπω χλωμό να τα καταφέρει. Ο Θεόφιλος που έχει thruster (εντάξει δεν δίνουν πολύ καλές δυνατότητες ελιγμού, αλλά δεν παύει να παίζουν ρόλο) χρειάζεται περί τα 3/4 του λιμανιού για να στρίψει και με όπισθενα να δέσει στην προβλήτα.

----------


## marioskef

Ίσως υπάρξει θέμα μανούβρας (αν και μεγαλύτερα πλοία τα έχουν καταφέρει μια χαρά) αλλά σε περίπτωση μεγάλης αποχης του Τεο οπότε η αντικατάστασή του είναι αναγκαία (προφανώς θεωρούμε πως ο Ταξιάρχης (μεγάλη η χάρη του) είναι ανεπαρκής), νομίζω οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές δεν είναι και παρα πολλές. Σχεδόν μονόδρομος μου φαίνεται εμένα.

----------


## GeoSea

Αυτό πως σας φαίνεται;

Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν θα εκτελέσει τα δρομολόγια στις 07.07.2008 από Πειραιά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και 08.07.2008 από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο για Πειραιά λόγω δεξαμενισμού, επισημαίνει σε σχετική της ανακοίνωση η ΑΝΕΚ.

Επιβάτες που έχουν εκδώσει εισιτήρια θα μεταφερθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλο πλοίο και παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με την εταιρεία.

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτό πως σας φαίνεται;
> 
> Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν θα εκτελέσει τα δρομολόγια στις 07.07.2008 από Πειραιά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και 08.07.2008 από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο για Πειραιά λόγω δεξαμενισμού, επισημαίνει σε σχετική της ανακοίνωση η ΑΝΕΚ.
> 
> Επιβάτες που έχουν εκδώσει εισιτήρια θα μεταφερθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλο πλοίο και παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με την εταιρεία.


μηπως μπορεις να μας βοηθησεις,που ανακοινωθηκε αυτο?εφημεριδα,tv,κτλ............

----------


## GeoSea

Το είδα στο Capital.gr

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=533994

----------


## scoufgian

σ ευχαριστω Geosea  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λογικό μου ακούγεται...

Το πλοίο έχει καιρό να δεξαμενιστεί κι όσο να 'ναι θέλει και κανένα ...μιλάκι παραπάνω.  :Wink: 

Θα μου πείτε βέβαια γιατί δεν μπήκε πρώτα δεξαμενή και μετά να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.

Και η απάντηση λογική είναι. Σου λένε από την ΑΝΕΚ, κάτσε πρώτα να δούμε πως θα πάει το δρομολόγιο. 
Μπαίνουμε στην Χιό... δεν μπαίνουμε ??? Μην πάνε στράφι και τα δεξαμενιάτικα !!!  :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

πως θα κάνει το μιλάκι παραπάνω ...? ρωτάω ως ασχετος!

----------


## Speedkiller

Από τον καθαρισμό των υφάλων προφανώς εννοεί ο espresso που θα μειώσει τις τριβές του πλοίου με το νερό!Δεν ξέρω να το πω ποιο επιστημονικά (δεν είμαι και ειδήμων)...

----------


## Νaval22

Μπράβο speedkiller έπιασες το νόημα,τώρα για να υπάρξει βελτίωση στη ταχύτητα πρέπει η γάστρα να έχει πάνω στρείδια τρίτης γενιάς αλλιώς αν μιλάμε για λογική ρύπανση σε επίπεδο χλωρίδας δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι τρομερά στη ταχύτητα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Σωστός ο Στέφανος.*

Να πω βέβαια ότι ανέφερα το ...μιλάκι  :Razz:  παραπάνω, σαν λογική νομίζω υπόθεση, μιας και δεν βλέπω κανένα άλλο λόγο (εκτός ίσως από λιγότερη κατανάλωση ???) να δεξαμενιστεί αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο, εν μέσω Full Season.

*Στέφανε* ως ειδικός τα φώτα σου παρακαλούμε !!! Στέλνοντας αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο η ΑΝΕΚ για δεξαμενισμό, δεν είναι το πιό πιθανό (το τονίζω, το πιό πιθανό) να έχει το πλοίο στη γάστρα του ...στρείδια τρίτης γενιάς ??? :lol: Συνυπολογίζοντας μάλιστα ότι έχει πολύ - πολύ καιρό να δεξαμενιστεί ???

----------


## Νaval22

> Στέλνοντας αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο η ΑΝΕΚ για δεξαμενισμό, δεν είναι το πιό πιθανό (το τονίζω, το πιό πιθανό) να έχει το πλοίο στη γάστρα του ...στρείδια τρίτης γενιάς ??? :lol: Συνυπολογίζοντας μάλιστα ότι έχει πολύ - πολύ καιρό να δεξαμενιστεί ???


Φυσικά και μπορεί τπτ δεν αποκλείεται

----------


## MYTILENE

Να  σας πω και ένα λιμανιάτικο φρέσκο φρέσκο :Razz: ?Φεύγωντας το *ΝΗΣΟΣ* *ΧΙΟΣ* από *Χίο-Μυτιλήνη*-κατά τον Οκτώβρη- ακούστηκε οτι η* ΑΝΕΚ* θα βάλει το...............*ΛΑΤΩ*

----------


## Speedkiller

χα χα!!!Καλό...:-D

----------


## scoufgian

speedkiller, μην το γελας καθολου!!!αμα δεις ,στις διαφημισεις της ΑΝΕΚ,η εταιρεια ,διαφημιζει μια νεα γραμμη, Χιου Μυτιληνης.Λες και το χει σιγουρο, οτι θα κατσει εκει ,επ αοριστον......

----------


## MYTILENE

> speedkiller, μην το γελας καθολου!!!αμα δεις ,στις διαφημισεις της ΑΝΕΚ,η εταιρεια ,διαφημιζει μια νεα γραμμη, Χιου Μυτιληνης.Λες και το χει σιγουρο, οτι θα κατσει εκει ,επ αοριστον......


Και σε συνέχεια αυτών που αναφέρει ο φίλος scoufgian, να προσθέσω ότι έχει καπαρώσει ήδη και 2 από τις μεγαλύτερες σε όγκο μεταφορικές εταιρείες-μη λέμε ονόματα- σε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :Wink: !!!Αρα ας περιμένουμε και έκει.........να χειμωνιάσει :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ούτως ή αλλως είναι ήδη στη γραμμή φίλε scoufgian...Με το προσωπείο της hellenic βέβαια...εγώ γέλασα για το Λατώ!Πως θα μπει χίο κλπ...Αν πηγαίνει μόνο μυτιλήνη και το Λισσός (ή πρεβέλης) Χίο-Μυτιλήνη καλά θα ναι...

----------


## scoufgian

> Ούτως ή αλλως είναι ήδη στη γραμμή φίλε scoufgian...Με το προσωπείο της hellenic βέβαια...


Αλλουνου Παπα ευαγγελιο αυτο.........




> εγώ γέλασα για το Λατώ!Πως θα μπει χίο κλπ...Αν πηγαίνει μόνο μυτιλήνη και το Λισσός (ή πρεβέλης) Χίο-Μυτιλήνη καλά θα ναι...


Αυτο αστο.Αν τους μπει κατι στο μυαλο ,δεν το αφηνουν χωρις υλοποιηση.Θα βρουν τροπο ,να το μανουβραρουν στη λεκανη της Χιου.Εδω βαλανε ολοκληρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο μεσα ,που ειναι 180 metres.....

----------


## gvaggelas

Μάλλον θα πρέπει από τώρα να προγραμματίσω τα ταξίδια του χειμώνα ώστε να βρω φθηνά εισιτήρια με το αεροπλάνο.

----------


## cmitsos

ένα πράγμα θα σου πώ φίλε μου όλοι οι προπτυχιακοι φοιτητές μου έλεγαν οτι θα παιρνουν αεροπλανο....εγω ευτυχώς που τελειώνω το μεταπτυχιακό! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Γιατί έτσι? ¶σχημα θα πέσει στη γραμμή το Λατώ? Μακάρι πολλά καράβια να ήταν σαν κι αυτό...

----------


## gasim

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το μήκος ή τα μπαλκόνια του Λατώ.  Είναι η ηλικία του.  
Με πλοία 35+, σχεδόν παροπλισμένα, μόνο στην Αραπιά ή στη μακρινή Κίνα μπορείς να ελπίζεις σε μια αξιοπρεπή συνέχιση καριέρας άλλα 10 χρόνια.

¶ν ήταν όλα καλά με τα δύο Λ (Λατώ & Λισσός) τότε η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα έμπαινε στον κόπο να φτιάξει κοτζάμ Έλυρο και να 'νοικιάσει' την Αριάδνη.  Θα συνέχιζε με τα δύο Λ στα Χανιά - όπου στο κάτω-κάτω δεν έχει και ανταγωνισμό.

Ως Μυτιλινιός από τη μία χαίρομαι να μπαίνουν παίκτες στη γραμμή, από την άλλη στεναχωριέμαι που έτσι που μπαίνουν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε γραμμή 3ης κατηγορίας...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε gasim, μην το παίρνεις κατάκαρδα.. όκ έχετε ακόμη και το Νήσος Χίος που είναι Σπούπερ και πολλές γραμμές το ζηλεύουνε. Μέχρι να έρθουν οι αλλαγέςμ που εχουν ανακοινωθεί με διάφορους τρόπους, χαμογέλα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## marsant

Εγω παντως δεν πιστευω να μπει στη γραμμη το Λατω.Καταρχας δεν κανει για αυτη τη γραμμη.Δεν γυριζει ευκολα και αφηστε που τα βλεπω χλωμα στο λιμανι της χιου.Ας μην αναφερουμε το κρουζιεροπλοιο που μπηκε μεσα μια φορα,ετσι και αλλιως δεν  ερχεται καθε μερα.Βλεπω φαβορι για τον χειμωνα το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ....

----------


## Leo

Η ερώτηση είναι, αν πάει ο Πρέβελης Χίο Μυτηλίνη εσύ θα πας να βρείς μια θέση παρόμοια με της Σαντορίνης να τον φωτογρφίσεις?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο που λεω,το Λατω μου φαινεται εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να μπει στη γραμμη.Ειναι τοσο δυσκολη η μανουβρα του που μαλλον μονο στα λογια μπορει να μεινει το θεμα...Τωρα για το Πρεβελη δεν το συζητω,ανετα μπορει να μπει στη Χιο,εχει αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα και ΠΟΛΥ καμπινα.Μια χαρα.

----------


## marsant

Ειπαμε φιλε Leo καλυπτω το ρεπορταζ της Σαντορινης και οτι κινειται φωτογραφιζω.Δεν παιρνω μεταγραφη για αλλου:grin::grin:.Ασε που εχει πολλους συναδελφους εκει που βγαζουν απιστευτες φωτο.Υπαρχει εκει μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος:grin::grin:

----------


## Speedkiller

Παιδια για μένα όπως κάποιος έχει προαναφερει σε παλαιό post (δεν θυμαμαι ποιος) ένας Διαγόρας ειναι ότι πρέπει...Kαι από Πρεβέλη τον προτιμώ!!!

----------


## Leo

Ελυσσάξατε οι φίλοι της ΝΕΛ όταν έβαψε τα πλοία μπλέ ενώ εσείς τα θέλατε άσπρα... Τώρα σας λένε για άσπρο καράβι (Πρέβελης) και θέλετε το μπλέ (Διαγόρας).... Ας βάλει το χέρι του ο ¶γιος Ραφαήλ να γίνει καλά ο Θεόφιλος να ησυχάσουμε με τις παραξενιές σας Mr. Speedkiller  :Razz: .

----------


## Speedkiller

Κύριε Leo δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι τόση ενόχληση απ τις παραξενιές μου??? :Razz: Ποιος είπε ότι θέλω μπλε Διαγόρα εγω???Και ποιος είπε οτί τον θέλω με τα συνιάλα της Blue Star??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Όσο για τον Αγιο Ραφαήλ συμφωνώ!!!Να συνδράμει και κανένας αλλος άγιος όμως του νησιού...

----------


## esperos

Ο  ¶γιος  Ραφαήλ;  Ε  εδώ  είναι  και  σας  παρακολουθεί.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Που τις κρατάς κρυμμένες αυτές espere???Ευχαριστούμε!!!Κ αφού μας βλέπει...Ας κάνει κ κατι για τον θεόφιλο... :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Να κοιταει και αυτος η να ταξιδευει?:grin:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να ταξιδεύει ασφαλώς... :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Το πλοίο έχει καιρό να δεξαμενιστεί κι όσο να 'ναι θέλει και κανένα ...μιλάκι παραπάνω.





> πως θα κάνει το μιλάκι παραπάνω ...? ρωτάω ως ασχετος!


Τα παραπάνω σχόλια είχαν γίνει με αφορμή τον δεξαμενισμό του Λισσός.
Παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα από συνέντευξη του κάπταν *Κώστα Τζώρτζη* στο τελευταίο τεύχος του *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ*, στο αποίο απόσπασμα αναφέρεται στο πλοίο ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ.




> -...Το παίρνουμε λοιπόν και να μην πηγαίνει ούτε *έξι μίλια* ο διάολος. Για να έρθουμε στον Πειραιά να πάρουμε πετρέλαια είδαμε και πάθαμε.
> ..................................................  ............................................
> 
> -Γιατί πήγαινε τόσο αργά ;
> 
> -Είχε πιάσει ''δέντρα'' από κάτω. Μετά τα δύο τρία πρώτα ταξίδια, πιάσαμε κάποια λεφτά, το πάω στη Σύρο στη δεξαμενή, 
> το καθαρίζω και πιάσαμε τα *δέκα, έντεκα μίλια*. Πετούσαμε.

----------


## Georgecz3

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το μήκος ή τα μπαλκόνια του Λατώ. Είναι η ηλικία του. 
> Με πλοία 35+, σχεδόν παροπλισμένα, μόνο στην Αραπιά ή στη μακρινή Κίνα μπορείς να ελπίζεις σε μια αξιοπρεπή συνέχιση καριέρας άλλα 10 χρόνια.


Φίλε gasim θα διαφωνίσω στα παραπάνω τουλάχιστον για το Λατω. Παρά την ηλικία του δεν είναι καθόλου παροπλισμένο. Εχεί αρκετό δρόμο (20+ κομβούς) και είναι αρκετά μεγάλο με καλή ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή και βρίσκεται και σε καλή κατάσταση . Το θέμα είναι οτι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο σε μανούβρα οπότε δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται προς τα πάνω.

----------


## heraklion

To Lissos πόσο θα κάτσει;Όλο το καλοκαίρι η μέχρι να επισκευαστεί ο Θεόφιλος.

----------


## gvaggelas

Στο post που αναρτήθηκε με τις αποφάσεις του τελευταίου ΣΑΣ έχει εγκριθεί η δρομολόγηση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μέχρι την επισκευή του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έγραφε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα πούμε βέβαια ότι χθες Σάββατο έγινε *μόνο ένα* δρομολόγιο πλοίου από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ - ΧΙΟ προς ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ τα μεσάνυχτα του Σαββάτου).

Αυτό συνέβη βέβαια επειδή το Λισσός (που αντικαθιστά τον Θεόφιλο) και του οποίου ήταν η σειρά για να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου στις 18.00 από Μυτιλήνη, πρόσθεσε δύο λιμάνια στο δρομολόγιο του και έτσι θα περάσει σήμερα Κυριακή από Μυτιλήνη και θα εκτελέσει αυτό, το δρομολόγιο Μ - Χ - Π που κανονικά ήταν σειρά του Μυτιλήνη να το κάνει.

Το Μυτιλήνη πάλι με τη σειρά του, φτάνοντας σήμερα το πρωί στη Μυτιλήνη θα έχει σχεδόν δύο ημέρες ρεπό, αφού θα φύγει για Πειραιά αύριο Δευτέρα απόγευμα.

Να τονίσουμε βέβαια ότι με αυτή την αλλαγή το Λισσός θα έχει κάθε εβδομάδα το Παρασκεβιάτικο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά προς Χ-Μ, και το Κυριακάτικο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη προς Χ-Π.

Όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελούν φυσικά μία απλή παράθεση σκέψεων.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Espresso καλημέρα!!!Απλά για το Μυτιλήνη νομίζω πως έχεις κάνει λάθος!Κ το λέω αυτό γιατί ξέρω άτομο που φεύγει σήμερα με το Μυτιλήνη (από Πειραιά) για Μυτιλήνη  :Very Happy:  στις 22.00!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κωστή έχεις *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ* δίκιο.

Εγώ νόμιζα πως το Μυτιλήνη είχε φύγει κανονικά από Πειραιά για Χ-Μ χθες Σάββατο απόγευμα στις 19.00.

Άρα το διήμερο ρεπό του που έλεγα πιο πάνω το πραγματοποιεί στον Πειραία από χθες Σάββατο πρωί που έφθασε εκεί μέχρι σήμερα Κυριακή βράδυ που θα φύγει ???

Άρα έχουμε αλλαγές μεγαλύτερες από ότι νόμιζα στην γραμμή ??? Άρα Σάββατο δεν θα υπάρχει δρομολόγιο ούτε από Π για Χ-Μ, ούτε από Μ για Χ-Π από ΝΕΛ και ΑΝΕΚ, και θα είναι μόνο το Νήσος Χίος ???  

Αυτό πάλι το 22.00 αναχώρηση από Πειραιά Κυριακή βράδυ που κολλάει ???  :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

Λογικά το πλοίο θα κάνει ημερήσιο από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά σήμερα για να φύγει ξανά από Πειραιά στις 22.00!Ξέρω άτομο με εισητήριο για σήμερα και όπως είδα μόλις στο openseas αυτό θα φαίνεται πως θα συμβεί τελικά!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Λογικά το πλοίο θα κάνει ημερήσιο από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά σήμερα για να φύγει ξανά από Πειραιά στις 22.00!Ξέρω άτομο με εισητήριο για σήμερα και όπως είδα μόλις στο openseas αυτό θα φαίνεται πως θα συμβεί τελικά!


Ναι οντος εχω και εγω εισητιριο για τις 22;00 αλλα μαλον θα εχει λιγουλακι καθυστεριση !! :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ναι οντος εχω και εγω εισητιριο για τις 22;00 αλλα μαλον θα εχει λιγουλακι καθυστεριση !!


Δε πιστεύω,08:40 έλυνε κάβους από Μυτιλήνη με 3 φορτηγά:shock: και 30 ΙΧ.Οπότε θα έρθει στην ώρα του,τη ώρα θα φύγει από κεί δε ξέρω όμως γιατί προβλέπεται πάνικ από κόσμο.ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ

----------


## Νaval22

..................................................  .........

----------


## Speedkiller

Πολύ πικραμένο σε βρίσκω Στέφανε!Βέβαια μετα την απώλεια του Θεόφιλου κάπου έχεις το δίκιο σου...

----------


## marsant

> Στεναχωριέστε στα προηγούμενα post αν θα μπεί στη γραμμή το Λατω ίσως η λύση να είναι πολύ πιο απλή,να αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ το Μυτιλήνη και να το βάλει μαζί με το Πρέβελη μιας και η ΝΕΛ λίγο μέλλον έχει ακόμα


Φιλε Στεφανε δεν αγοραζει η ΑΝΕΚ παλια πλοια οποτε να αγορασει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση(αφηστε που δεν θα το εδινε και η ΝΕΛ).Εχω ακουσει απο πολλους οτι ''η ΝΕΛ εχει λιγο μελλον ακομα'', γιατι το λετε αυτο ρε παιδια?

----------


## marioskef

> Φιλε Στεφανε δεν αγοραζει η ΑΝΕΚ παλια πλοια οποτε να αγορασει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση(αφηστε που δεν θα το εδινε και η ΝΕΛ).Εχω ακουσει απο πολλους οτι ''η ΝΕΛ εχει λιγο μελλον ακομα'', γιατι το λετε αυτο ρε παιδια?


Έλα μου ντε γιατί?
Ανταγωνστικά πλοία δεν έχει, βασικά σε λίγο πλοία δεν θα έχει έτσι όπως παει με τις βλάβες, χρήματα δεν έχει
Έχει όμως χρεη αρκετά και πλήρη αποτυχία σε όποια επενδυτική κίνηση είχε κάνει.
Τι άλλο να θέλει κανείς για ένα λαμπρό μέλλον

----------


## MYTILENE

*ΝΕΛ*:ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΟΝΕΜΕΝΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ..................!!!
ΥΓ:Θα ειπωθούν πολλά οπότε ΞΑΝΑΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΩ :Wink:  :Wink: 
ΥΓ:Καλύτερα να μεταφερθούμε στο Post της ΝΕΛ ε?

----------


## marsant

Kαλα δεν μιλησα οτι θα εχει λαμπρον μελλον αλλα τουλαχιστον νομιζα οτι θα μπορεσει να επιβιωσει.Η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι εχει ακετα προβληματα αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## cmitsos

αφήστε το νήσος Χίος στη γραμμή δε θέλω καμμιά άλλη παλιατζούρα... :Razz:

----------


## cmitsos

> Έλα μου ντε γιατί?
> Ανταγωνστικά πλοία δεν έχει, βασικά σε λίγο πλοία δεν θα έχει έτσι όπως παει με τις βλάβες, χρήματα δεν έχει
> Έχει όμως χρεη αρκετά και πλήρη αποτυχία σε όποια επενδυτική κίνηση είχε κάνει.
> Τι άλλο να θέλει κανείς για ένα λαμπρό μέλλον



ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Μάριε θεός!!!  :Razz:

----------


## stelios

18.30 kathe apogevma ektos tritis-kuriakis gia suro mukono hio mutilini..
ora afiksis mutilini 04.30

----------


## Nick_Pet

> 18.30 kathe apogevma ektos tritis-kuriakis gia suro mukono hio mutilini..
> ora afiksis mutilini 04.30





> pedes ta nea ir8a ta nea to sabato 
> ta nea dromologia apo pirea stiw 6 k 45 to proi gia siro tini mikono xio mitilini . 
> pantos den 8a mpeni ψixi!! krimas ta petrelea. . .xi xi kai den pistebo na kratisi kai gia poli an einai etsi;-):lol:. .


Τελικά τι δρομολόγια θα κάνει? 18:30 το απόγευμα ή 6:45 το πρωί? Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο  :Confused:

----------


## laz94

Και εγώ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## moutsokwstas

οταν φτανουν τα πλοια της νελ και το λισσος στη χιο τα ξημερωματα ειναι καλα για τη μυτιληνη. τωρα που θα το αποκτησει αυτο και η μυτιληνη, τωρα σας ξυνισε! εχετε μαθει στην καλοπεραση...και την πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλι χορτατο. θελετε ταχυτητα, τον κεντερη τον βγαλατε απο τα καλοκαιριινα δρομολογια, σηκωνε κυμα και επαιρνε η θαλασσα τα πραγματα των κυραδων στη μυτιληνη. οταν μπηκε το μυκονος  κανατε αμαν και πως να το βγαλετε αχρηστο για τη μυτιληνη. οταν ειπαν το καλοκαιρι να αποσυρουν το χιος απο τη γραμμη κανατε τα παντα για να το κρατησετε. το λισσος που σας εβαλαν σας ξυνιζει κι αυτο! δε λετε παλι καλα που βρεθηκε αυτο στη θεση του θεοφιλου. η νελ εχει βαλτωσει μεχρι στιγμης και κανουμε θεμα για το αν θα φτανει ξημερωματα. εδω αλλα νησια κανουν βδομαδες να δουν πλοιο κι εσεις στη μυτιληνη παλι διαμαρτυρεστε. οριστε λοιπον, αγοραστε καραβι στη νελ και βαλτε το στη γραμμη να σς εξυπηρετει οπως εσεις θελετε τοσα χρονια. τι να πει και ηλημνος που δεν εχει καραβι? γιατι δεν βαζετε τον κεντερη στη γραμμη?  καλο ειναι να λεμε και τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους, αν σας βασταει, γυριστε το στο μονοπωλειο!

----------


## laz94

> οταν φτανουν τα πλοια της νελ και το λισσος στη χιο τα ξημερωματα ειναι καλα για τη μυτιληνη. τωρα που θα το αποκτησει αυτο και η μυτιληνη, τωρα σας ξυνισε! εχετε μαθει στην καλοπεραση...και την πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλι χορτατο. θελετε ταχυτητα, τον κεντερη τον βγαλατε απο τα καλοκαιριινα δρομολογια, σηκωνε κυμα και επαιρνε η θαλασσα τα πραγματα των κυραδων στη μυτιληνη. οταν μπηκε το μυκονος κανατε αμαν και πως να το βγαλετε αχρηστο για τη μυτιληνη. οταν ειπαν το καλοκαιρι να αποσυρουν το χιος απο τη γραμμη κανατε τα παντα για να το κρατησετε. το λισσος που σας εβαλαν σας ξυνιζει κι αυτο! δε λετε παλι καλα που βρεθηκε αυτο στη θεση του θεοφιλου. η νελ εχει βαλτωσει μεχρι στιγμης και κανουμε θεμα για το αν θα φτανει ξημερωματα. εδω αλλα νησια κανουν βδομαδες να δουν πλοιο κι εσεις στη μυτιληνη παλι διαμαρτυρεστε. οριστε λοιπον, αγοραστε καραβι στη νελ και βαλτε το στη γραμμη να σς εξυπηρετει οπως εσεις θελετε τοσα χρονια. τι να πει και ηλημνος που δεν εχει καραβι? γιατι δεν βαζετε τον κεντερη στη γραμμη? καλο ειναι να λεμε και τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους, αν σας βασταει, γυριστε το στο μονοπωλειο!


 
Πες τα ρε μουτσοκώστα!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

οταν ειχαν το μονοπωλειο ηταν καλα, τσιμουδια για τις βλαβες, τις καθυστερησεις...τωρα δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι με το λισσος! ειναι παλιο καραβι λενε...γιατι η νελ εχει νεοτευκτα! δεν κοιτουν τα χαλια τους λεω εγω....

----------


## dimitris!

Πάντως και γω έχω μπερδευτεί πρωί ή απόγευμα??

----------


## ndimitr93

> οταν φτανουν τα πλοια της νελ και το λισσος στη χιο τα ξημερωματα ειναι καλα για τη μυτιληνη. τωρα που θα το αποκτησει αυτο και η μυτιληνη, τωρα σας ξυνισε! εχετε μαθει στην καλοπεραση...και την πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλι χορτατο. θελετε ταχυτητα, τον κεντερη τον βγαλατε απο τα καλοκαιριινα δρομολογια, σηκωνε κυμα και επαιρνε η θαλασσα τα πραγματα των κυραδων στη μυτιληνη. οταν μπηκε το μυκονος  κανατε αμαν και πως να το βγαλετε αχρηστο για τη μυτιληνη. οταν ειπαν το καλοκαιρι να αποσυρουν το χιος απο τη γραμμη κανατε τα παντα για να το κρατησετε. το λισσος που σας εβαλαν σας ξυνιζει κι αυτο! δε λετε παλι καλα που βρεθηκε αυτο στη θεση του θεοφιλου. η νελ εχει βαλτωσει μεχρι στιγμης και κανουμε θεμα για το αν θα φτανει ξημερωματα. εδω αλλα νησια κανουν βδομαδες να δουν πλοιο κι εσεις στη μυτιληνη παλι διαμαρτυρεστε. οριστε λοιπον, αγοραστε καραβι στη νελ και βαλτε το στη γραμμη να σς εξυπηρετει οπως εσεις θελετε τοσα χρονια. τι να πει και ηλημνος που δεν εχει καραβι? γιατι δεν βαζετε τον κεντερη στη γραμμη?  καλο ειναι να λεμε και τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους, αν σας βασταει, γυριστε το στο μονοπωλειο!


Μπράβο...έτσι για να τρίξουμε τα δόντια. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και θα προσθέσω οτι δεν σας φτανει που θα εξυπηρετεί και τα άλλα δύο νησιά έχετε πρόβλημα για την ώρα άφιξης στη Μυτιλήνη που στην τελική και τα σαββατοκύρικα τέτοια ώρα πιανει αλλά θα μου πείτε είναι μόνο δύο μέρες(τώρα θα γίνουν 7), αλλά τι να κάνουμε έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα είτε σας αρέσουν είτε όχι, ταξιδέψτε με τη ΝΕΛ. Τι σας συμφέρει ΝΕΛ ή HSW;;.- Εσείς θα διαλέξετε!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μπράβο...έτσι για να τρίξουμε τα δόντια. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και θα προσθέσω οτι δεν σας φτανει που θα εξυπηρετεί και τα άλλα δύο νησιά έχετε πρόβλημα για την ώρα άφιξης στη Μυτιλήνη ποθ στην τελική και τα σαββατοκύρικα τέτοια ώρα πιανει αλλά θα μου πείτε είναι μόνο δύο μέρες(τώρα θα γίνουν 7), αλλά τι να κάνουμε έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα είτε σας αρέσουν είτε όχι, ταξιδέψτε με τη ΝΕΛ. Τι σας συμφέρει ΝΕΛ ή HSW;;.- Εσείς θα διαλέξετε!!!!


Κατ αρχας θα παρακαλούσα να ανεβάζουν τους τόνους όσοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα το θέμα....Όσοι δεν έχουν πιο καλή γνώση καλό θα είναι να μην ξανάβουν...Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορεί κανείς Μυτιληνιος να μην παραπονεθεί για την αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του Νησος Χιος...Γιατι αγαπητε ndimitr93 το πλοίο ήταν η απάντηση στο μονοπώλειο και την αδιαφορία της ΝΕΛ!!!Γι αυτο παραπονιόμαστε!Γιατι είχαμε κάτι καλό και καταλήγει να γίνει πιο σκάρτο και απ την ΝΕΛ!!!Όσο για τις κατηγορίες κατά του Λισσός συμφωνώ πως είναι άδικες ωστόσο δεν είναι σοβαρή αναβάθμιση σε σχέση με την ΝΕΛ!Είναι απλά μια καλή βολική λύση...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κατ αρχας θα παρακαλούσα να ανεβάζουν τους τόνους όσοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα το θέμα....Όσοι δεν έχουν πιο καλή γνώση καλό θα είναι να μην ξανάβουν...Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορεί κανείς Μυτιληνιος να μην παραπονεθεί για την αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του Νησος Χιος...Γιατι αγαπητε ndimitr93 το πλοίο ήταν η απάντηση στο μονοπώλειο και την αδιαφορία της ΝΕΛ!!!Γι αυτο παραπονιόμαστε!Γιατι είχαμε κάτι καλό και καταλήγει να γίνει πιο σκάρτο και απ την ΝΕΛ!!!Όσο για τις κατηγορίες κατά του Λισσός συμφωνώ πως είναι άδικες ωστόσο δεν είναι σοβαρή αναβάθμιση σε σχέση με την ΝΕΛ!Είναι απλά μια καλή βολική λύση...


Συγνώμη αλλά άποψη μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας σε αυτό το forum. Όσο για το καλό που πάει να γίνει σκάρτο...η εταιρεία έχει σκοπό αυτό τον τρόπο δρομολόγησης του πλοίου. Και είναι σοβαρή αναβάθμιση...δεν λες έτσι στο καθισιό σου "Βρε δεν ρίχνουμε μια Σύρο και μετά μια Μύκονο για κανα καφε και συνεχίζουμε μετά;".Έχει κάποιο σκοπό η εταιρεία. Και κάποτε φοβόσαστάν οτι θα φύγει...δε φτάνει που μένει..παραπονιέστε!!!.-

----------


## Speedkiller

> Συγνώμη αλλά άποψη μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας σε αυτό το forum. Όσο για το καλό που πάει να γίνει σκάρτο...η εταιρεία έχει σκοπό αυτό τον τρόπο δρομολόγησης του πλοίου. Και είναι σοβαρή αναβάθμιση...δεν λες έτσι στο καθισιό σου "Βρε δεν ρίχνουμε μια Σύρο και μετά μια Μύκονο για κανα καφε και συνεχίζουμε μετά;".Έχει κάποιο σκοπό η εταιρεία. Και κάποτε φοβόσαστάν οτι θα φύγει...δε φτάνει που μένει..παραπονιέστε!!!.-


¶λλο έκφραση αποψης και άλλο να μιλάς με τέτοιο έντονο ύφος για θέμα που δεν γνωρίζεις τόσο καλα φίλε μου κ διαβάζεις απλά απ το forum...Επίσης σε απάντηση για τα συρο κλπ... θέλω να δω τον καλό σας έλυρο να πηγαίνει χανία μέσω σύρου και μυκόνου που είπε και ο rocinante...Η ακόμα καλύτερα με τη φοβερή αναβάθμιση Λισσός που διώξατε άρρον άρρον....

----------


## Νaval22

να σου πω φίλε μήπως οι μυτιληνιοί πρέπει να πουν και ευχαριστώ που το χιος εκεί που πήγαινε σε 8,5 ώρες θα πηγαίνει σε 12 και θα έχει πιο ακριβό εισητήριο καλύτερα να λέγανε πως δεν θα πηγαίνει καθόλου μυτιλήνη,γιατί αυτό που πάει να γίνει τώρα είναι εμφανής κοροιδία και μη προσπαθείς να το υποβαθμίσεις με φράσεις του τύπου δεν φτάνει που θα έρχεται παραπονιέστε κιόλας,ήθελα να σε δώ τι θα έλεγες αν άυριο έλεγαν πως το έλυρος θα πηγαίνει χανιά μέσω ίου σαντορίνης,φυσικά λοιπόν και έχουμε δικαίωμα να παραπονιόμαστε γιατι η μυτιλήνη και η χίος δεν είναι άγονη γραμμή είναι γραμμή που ανέκαθεν είχε απαυθείας σύνδεση και πότε μέσω κυκλάδων 
Οσο για το Λισσός να το έχετε να το χαίρεστε το καμάρι σας αλλά εγώ θεωρώ το θεόφιλο καλύτερο βαπόρι,γουστάρω να ταξιδέυω με ΝΕΛ και όσο θα υπάρχει με αυτή θα ταξιδεύω,στην ΑΝΕΚ η μυτιλήνη δεν χρωστάει χάρη για το Λισσός γιατί απλά το έβαλε επειδή μυρίστηκε χρήμα,ευχαριστώ στην ΑΝΕΚ θα λέγαμε αν έβαζε ένα καινούργιο πλοίο τύπου έλυρου και εφάρμοζε τιμολογιακή πολιτική παρόμοια με αυτή που εφαρμόζει στη Κρήτη

----------


## Speedkiller

Πες τα ρε Στέφανε... :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

> να σου πω φίλε μήπως οι μυτιληνιοί πρέπει να πουν και ευχαριστώ που το χιος εκεί που πήγαινε σε 8,5 ώρες θα πηγαίνει σε 12 και θα έχει πιο ακριβό εισητήριο καλύτερα να λέγανε πως δεν θα πηγαίνει καθόλου μυτιλήνη,γιατί αυτό που πάει να γίνει τώρα είναι εμφανής κοροιδία και μη προσπαθείς να το υποβαθμίσεις με φράσεις του τύπου δεν φτάνει που θα έρχεται παραπονιέστε κιόλας,φυσικά και έχουμε δικαίωμα να παραπονιόμαστε γιατι η μυτιλήνη και η χίος δεν είναι άγονη γραμμή είναι γραμμή που ανέκαθεν είχε απαυθείας σύνδεση και πότε μέσω κυκλάδων 
> Οσο για το Λισσός να το έχετε να το χαίρεστε το καμάρι σας αλλά εγώ θεωρώ το θεόφιλο καλύτερο βαπόρι,γουστάρω να ταξιδέυω με ΝΕΛ όσο θα υπάρχει και με αυτή θα ταξιδεύω,στην ΑΝΕΚ η μυτιλήνη δεν χρωστάει χάρη για το Λισσός γιατί απλά το έβαλε επειδή μυρίστηκε χρήμα,ευχαριστώ στην ΑΝΕΚ θα λέγαμε αν έβαζε ένα καινούργιο πλοίο τύπου έλυρου και εφάρμοζε τιμολογιακή πολιτική παρόμοια με αυτή που εφαρμόζει στη Κρήτη


Στην γραμμή Χίος-Μυτιλήνη η Νελ πρέπει να έχει απευθείας σύνδεση και το Nissos chios ανήκει σε άλλη εταιρεία.Και σίγουρα το Λισσός είναι καλύτερο από τον Θεόφιλο αν θυμάστε έδεσε για λίγο στο Πέραμα και βγήκε σε πληστηριασμό για πώληση και η Ανέκ το έβαλε στην γραμμή για να καλυφθεί το κενό του Θεόφιλου και η Νελ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να το φτιάξει αμέσως αλλά το έδεσε για μήνες στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και σίγουρα το Λισσός είναι καλύτερο από τον Θεόφιλο αν θυμάστε έδεσε για λίγο στο Πέραμα και βγήκε σε πληστηριασμό για πώληση και η Ανέκ το έβαλε στην γραμμή για να καλυφθεί το κενό του Θεόφιλου και η Νελ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να το φτιάξει αμέσως αλλά το έδεσε για μήνες στην Σαλαμίνα.



1ον Από που προκύπτει ότι το Λισσός είναι σίγουρα καλύτερο???
2ον τι σχέση έχει αν η ΝΕΛ γενικώς κάνει μ.... και δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται?

----------


## Νaval22

> Στην γραμμή Χίος-Μυτιλήνη η Νελ πρέπει να έχει απευθείας σύνδεση και το Nissos chios ανήκει σε άλλη εταιρεία.Και σίγουρα το Λισσός είναι καλύτερο από τον Θεόφιλο αν θυμάστε έδεσε για λίγο στο Πέραμα και βγήκε σε πληστηριασμό για πώληση και η Ανέκ το έβαλε στην γραμμή για να καλυφθεί το κενό του Θεόφιλου και η Νελ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να το φτιάξει αμέσως αλλά το έδεσε για μήνες στην Σαλαμίνα.
> 
> Μην βγούμε άλλο εκτός θέμετος εδώ γράφουμε για το Nissos chios.


ακόμα και αν η ΝΕΛ ήθελε να φτιάξει κατευθείαν το θεόφιλο δεν θα μπορούσε να το κάνει γιατί υπήρχαν ένα σωρό θέματα που έπρεπε να μεσολαβήσουν 

άκου κόσμε το λισσός είναι καλύτερο απο το θεόφιλος επειδή έδεσε για λίγο στο πέραμα και βγήκε σε πληστηριασμό,τι μαθαίνει κανείς :Smile: 

αλλά ας μη ξεφύγουμε άλλο γιατί ο kastro σήμερα εκτελεί και χρέη moderator και μπορεί να μας ρίξει και κανένα ban :Razz:

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Στέφανε μαζί σου.... Εγώ πιστεύω πως ο μόνος σκοπός της HSW σε αυτή της την κίνηση είναι να αποσύρει το Χίος από την Μυτιλήνη απλά με έμμεσο τρόπο... Γιατί κανένας Μυτιληνιός δεν θα προτιμήσει να ταξιδέψει 12 ώρες με το Χίος για να φτάσει στις 4.30 το χάραμα στην Μυτιλήνη όταν μπορεί με την ΝΕΛ/ΑΝΕΚ να βρίσκετε στο νησί σε περίπου ίδιο χρόνο, με καμπίνα και κατά τις 7 - 7.30 το πρωί που είναι μια πολύ πιο λογική ώρα άφιξης από όποια σκοπιά και να το δεις....  Ακόμα, δεν ξέρω εάν το Χίος θα παραμείνει στην Χίο, θέλω να ελπίζω πως ναι αλλά επιτρέψτε μου να διατηρώ της αμφιβολίες μου... 

Σίγουρα η δρομολόγηση του Χίος μέσω Σύρου - Μύκονου αποτελεί υποβάθμιση για την γραμμή γιατί, όπως πολύ καλά αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, η Χίος - Μυτιλήνη *δεν* είναι άγονη γραμμή ' μην ξεχνάτε πως μιλάμε για τα 5ο(Χίος) και 3ο(Μυτιλήνη) μεγαλύτερα νησιά της Ελλάδας και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως ξαφνικά το Χίος δεν βγαίνει στην γραμμή.... Θα μιλάγαμε για αναβάθμιση εάν η σύνδεση γινόταν μόνο δύο - τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα...

Ο Theo είναι ανώτερος του Λισσός από κάθε άποψη, μην ξεχνάμε πως κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 έναντι του 1972 που κατασκευάστηκε το Λισσός και μετασκευάστηκε το 1995 έναντι του 1987 που μετασκευάστηκε το Λισσός...

Το Νήσος Χίος μπορεί να ανήκει σε άλλη εταιρεία αλλά: ΝΕΛ-ΑΝΕΚ-HSW είναι συνδεδεμένες εταιρείες μέσω της Sea Star και αυτό νομίζω τα λέει όλα...

Επίσης, πιστεύω πως η ΑΝΕΚ έκανε ακριβώς αυτό που θα έκανε και ο κάθε καλός επιχειρηματίας: εκμεταλλεύτηκε το κενό που δημιουργήθηκε στην γραμμή μας και έσπευσε να το καλύψει με ότι της περίσσευε… Θα μιλούσαμε για αναβάθμιση από την ΑΝΕΚ εάν το Λισσός ήταν αντίστοιχο του Έλυρου, της Αριάδνης ή του Blue Star 1/2, τώρα η κατάσταση παραμένει όπως ήταν και πριν την HSW. Σαφώς και δεν λέω πως η ΝΕΛ έχει νεότευκτα αλλά δεν θα φτάσω στο άλλο άκρο ώστε να λέω πως αναβαθμίζεται η γραμμή με την μεταδρομολόγησει του Χίος και την έλευση του Λισσός!!! Όσο για την HSW που πρέπει να λέμε &#171;πάλι καλά&#187; που συνεχίζει το Νήσος Χίος για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη ένα θα πω (εκφράζοντας προσωπική μου άποψη): Ας το πάρει τελείως εάν μας κάνει χάρη που μένει στην γραμμή… Είμαι σίγουρος πως αφού έχει αποδειχτεί βιώσιμη η γραμμή μας για την δρομολόγηση ενός τέτοιου πλοίο όλο και κάποια εταιρεία θα βρεθεί (ονόματα δεν λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) για να δρομολογήσει κάτι αντίστοιχο του Χίος ….

Τέλος, ας προσπαθήσουν οι φίλοι Χανιώτες να φανταστούν ένα δρομολόγιο για την Κρήτη μέσω άλλων δύο νησιών και για το πώς θα ένιωθαν εκείνοι για κάτι τέτοιο και ύστερα νομίζω πως θα μας κατανοήσουν πλήρως….
Πάντα Φιλικά….

----------


## sylver23

μου φαινετε οτι ανοιξατε τοπικιστικο πολεμο ....δεν σχολιαζω τπτ απο οτι εχετε πει διοτι θα παρεκτραπω και δεν το θελω...

----------


## MYTILENE

> οταν φτανουν τα πλοια της νελ και το λισσος στη χιο τα ξημερωματα ειναι καλα για τη μυτιληνη. τωρα που θα το αποκτησει αυτο και η μυτιληνη, τωρα σας ξυνισε! εχετε μαθει στην καλοπεραση...και την πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλι χορτατο. θελετε ταχυτητα, τον κεντερη τον βγαλατε απο τα καλοκαιριινα δρομολογια, σηκωνε κυμα και επαιρνε η θαλασσα τα πραγματα των κυραδων στη μυτιληνη. οταν μπηκε το μυκονος κανατε αμαν και πως να το βγαλετε αχρηστο για τη μυτιληνη. οταν ειπαν το καλοκαιρι να αποσυρουν το χιος απο τη γραμμη κανατε τα παντα για να το κρατησετε. το λισσος που σας εβαλαν σας ξυνιζει κι αυτο! δε λετε παλι καλα που βρεθηκε αυτο στη θεση του θεοφιλου. η νελ εχει βαλτωσει μεχρι στιγμης και κανουμε θεμα για το αν θα φτανει ξημερωματα. εδω αλλα νησια κανουν βδομαδες να δουν πλοιο κι εσεις στη μυτιληνη παλι διαμαρτυρεστε. οριστε λοιπον, αγοραστε καραβι στη νελ και βαλτε το στη γραμμη να σς εξυπηρετει οπως εσεις θελετε τοσα χρονια. τι να πει και ηλημνος που δεν εχει καραβι? γιατι δεν βαζετε τον κεντερη στη γραμμη? καλο ειναι να λεμε και τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους, αν σας βασταει, γυριστε το στο μονοπωλειο!


Ρε παιδιά αυτος τα ''πήρε'' άσχημα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα το κουράσαμε.. αρκετά. Ας δούμε όταν και αν ξεκινήσει τι θα γίνει και σχολιάζουμε το αποτέλεσμα. Μην το γυρίζουμε σιγά σιγά σε τοπικισμούς. Ας μείνουμε εδώ χωρίς περισσότερα σχόλια παρακαλώ.

----------


## dimitris!

Πάντως για να ελαφρύνω λίγο τη συζήτηση ,αν μου ξαναέβαζαν Σαπφώ ή Αλκαίο (αν υπήρχαν βέβαια),δε μπα να πήγαιναν στην Χίο μέσω Ρόδου εγω με αυτά θα πήγαινα!!!

----------


## cmitsos

η τοπο8ετηση τοθ μουτσοκωστα ειναι άκυρη. συμφωνώ απόλυτα με speedkiller.

----------


## scoufgian

> η τοπο8ετηση τοθ μουτσοκωστα ειναι άκυρη. συμφωνώ απόλυτα με speedkiller.


τι εννοεις ,cmitsos ,ακυρη, γιατι δεν σε καταλαβαινω?

----------


## cmitsos

δεν μπορείς να αναφέρεις μια σειρά παραπόνων των κατοίκων αυτών των νησιών και να τους κατηγορείς για γκρίνια ανευ λόγου και αιτίας. Φυσικά και υπάρχει λόγος και αιτία. πχ ο κεντέρης ήταν μια αποτυχημένη επιλογή απο τη μεριά της νελ και ο κόσμος το κατάλαβε...και δεν πρέπει να μπλέκουμε τις αποφάσεις οργάνων με τη βούληση του κόσμου. Γενικώς ήταν μια τοποθέτηση ότι ναναι...πως να το πώ. Τόσα χρόνια ξέρουμε ότι οι εφοπλιστές δεν μπήκαν στη γραμμή αυτή για να εξυπηρετούν τον κόσμο αλλα για να βγάλουν κέρδος. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τις επιλογές του επιτελείου της SEA STAR που ελέγχει τη hsw. Εχει καταντησει αηδία τόσο απο τις τιμές όσο και απο τις επιλογές των εταιρειών.

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση για την γραμμή Πειραιά Χίο Μυτιλήνη από το θέμα του Νήσος Χίος μεταφέρθηκε εδώ, όχι για να συνεχιστεί αλλά για μην υπάρχει σε λάθος θέμα.

----------


## cmitsos

συμφωνώ λεό :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ταξιδεψε κανεις 15 μερς πριν το ατυχημα του θεοφιλου για να μας πει στις καμπινες, δεν υπηρχε κλιματισμος και βρασαμε? οτι σε εμφανη σημεια υπηρχε σκουρια η οποια ειχε πεταξει μετα απο επιδερμικη βαφη? οταν μειωσε ο κεντερης την ταχυτητα του και αυξησε τις ωρες του ταξιδιου γιατι δεν βγηκατε να διαμαρτυρηθειτε? προφανως επιδη ηταν το δικο σας παιδι! της νελ! γιατι να θυμαστε καλα επιανε μυτιληνη 12.30-1.00 τα ξημερωματα! κι εχω δηλωσει κατ επαναληψη οτι ειμαι λατρης της παλιας νελ, την εζησα 6 χρονια καθωες ημουν στη μυτιληνη...να μην εχουμε επιλεκτικη μνημη παρακαλω, αλλα να λεμε πραγματα με το ονομα τους. σκεφτειτε απλα οτι τη συγκεκριμενη χρονικη περιοδο καποιο καραβι αλλης εταιριας εκτος νελ, σας εφερε και φερνει τουριστες, παραθεριστες κι εμπορευματα στο νησι, να μην ειμαστε αγνωμονες! φωναζαν οι τοπικοι φορεις του νησιου τον ιουνιου να μην κοπει το χιος γιατι θα μειωθει η κινηση στο νησι, ας μην το λησμονουμε! αυτα!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ταξιδεψε κανεις 15 μερς πριν το ατυχημα του θεοφιλου για να μας πει στις καμπινες, δεν υπηρχε κλιματισμος και βρασαμε? οτι σε εμφανη σημεια υπηρχε σκουρια η οποια ειχε πεταξει μετα απο επιδερμικη βαφη? οταν μειωσε ο κεντερης την ταχυτητα του και αυξησε τις ωρες του ταξιδιου γιατι δεν βγηκατε να διαμαρτυρηθειτε? προφανως επιδη ηταν το δικο σας παιδι! της νελ! γιατι να θυμαστε καλα επιανε μυτιληνη 12.30-1.00 τα ξημερωματα! κι εχω δηλωσει κατ επαναληψη οτι ειμαι λατρης της παλιας νελ, την εζησα 6 χρονια καθωες ημουν στη μυτιληνη...να μην εχουμε επιλεκτικη μνημη παρακαλω, αλλα να λεμε πραγματα με το ονομα τους. σκεφτειτε απλα οτι τη συγκεκριμενη χρονικη περιοδο καποιο καραβι αλλης εταιριας εκτος νελ, σας εφερε και φερνει τουριστες, παραθεριστες κι εμπορευματα στο νησι, να μην ειμαστε αγνωμονες! φωναζαν οι τοπικοι φορεις του νησιου τον ιουνιου να μην κοπει το χιος γιατι θα μειωθει η κινηση στο νησι, ας μην το λησμονουμε! αυτα!


θα απαντήσω από μερους μου κ μόνο εξ αυτού!!!Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος σε αυτά που λες αλλά νομίζω πως η νέα δρομολογιακή πολιτική του Νησος χιος είναι τελείως ασύμφορη για το νησι της Λεσβου σίγουρα και πιστεύω και για το νησί της Χιου!Γι αυτό παραπονιέμαι κ γι αυτό πιστεύω (υποθέτω,δεν γνωρίζω) και τα υπόλοιπα άτομα που εξέφρασαν παρόμοιες γνώμες!Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί ότι το νησί παραγκωνίζεται πάλι και μένει στο έλεος της ΝΕΛ και της ΑΝΕΚ γιατί προσωπικά στην γραμμή αυτή δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάποια να επιδείξει κάτι καλό αυτή τη στιγμή!!!Με ενοχλεί αυτή η πολιτική με αποφάσεις κάτω απ το τραπέζι...Γιατί το πλόιο είχε πάντα κόσμο!Δεν το βγάζουν γι αυτό...Κ όπως έχω ξαναπεί δεν μου αρέσει τ δρομολόγιο γιατι το θεωρω προκλητικό και εμπαιγμό για τους κατοίκους του νησιού μου...Αν δεν θέλουν να εξυπηρετουν το νησί ας το πουν στα ίσα...!Και όχι έτσι μουλωχτά!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

γι αυτο υπαρχει η ελευθερη αγορα κι ο ανταγωνισμος, με τα αρνητικα του και τα θετικα του. καμμια φορα λειτουργει αντιστροφα των προσδοκιων, γενικα στην ελευθερη αγορα. διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.

----------


## Haddock

> Αν δεν θέλουν να εξυπηρετουν το νησί ας το πουν στα ίσα...!Και όχι έτσι μουλωχτά!!!


Νομίζω ότι η HSW πιο &#171;δυνατά&#187; δεν θα μπορούσε να το φωνάξει στους νησιώτες Χίου και Λέσβου (στα ίσα σας το λέει). Και όχι μόνο δεν κρύβει την αδιαφορία της &#171;στα μουλωχτά&#187; για τα νησιά του Β.Α. Αιγαίου αλλά δείχνει εμπαιγμό με τις κινήσεις της...




> γι αυτο υπαρχει η ελευθερη αγορα κι ο ανταγωνισμος...διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.


Το θέμα είναι ότι η κατάσταση μυρίζει καρτέλ με τις θεατρικές κινήσεις τριών εταιρειών στην σκακιέρα. Τρία brand names κάτω από την ίδια ομπρέλα... Για ποιον ανταγωνισμό;;; Τι περιμένατε δηλαδή;;

----------


## Speedkiller

Σωστά τα λες parokayak αλλα την βιτρίνα Χιος-Μυτιλήνη την κρατάει και αυτό εννοώ εγώ!!!Μην ξεχνάς πως η βιτρίνα μερικούς τους έπεισε...

----------


## kastro

Το να πηγαίνει καράβι απευθείας Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και να μην σταματάει σε Σύρο και Μύκονο πρέπει να είναι από την Νελ.Για το Nissos chios που ανήκει στην HSW μπορεί να σταματάει ελεύθερα και σε άλλα νησιά.

Η Νελ είναι η παραδοσιακή εταιρεία για το βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Το να πηγαίνει καράβι απευθείας Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και να μην σταματάει σε Σύρο και Μύκονο πρέπει να είναι από την Νελ.Για το Nissos chios που ανήκει στην HSW μπορεί να σταματάει ελεύθερα και σε άλλα νησιά.
> 
> Η Νελ είναι η παραδοσιακή εταιρεία για το βόρειο Αιγαίο.


Εγω KASTRO θελω πλοιο απο την ΝΕΛ  να πηγαινει απευθειας Μυτιληνη.εχεις καμια πληροφορια?ξερεις κατι που δεν ξερουν οι αλλοι?το ΕΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ δεν ειναι καλο για αυτη τη γραμμη χιο Μυτιληνη!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ακουώ το τελευταίο καιρό οτι επιχειρηματίες της Μυτιλήνης θα φέρουνε 2 ro/ro -από τη Μάλτα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  κιόλας- για Χίο-Πειραιά,τις τελευταίες μέρες έμαθα και ποιοί είναι,χθές ένας και σήμερα ένας άλλος μου είπανε οτι τη Κυριακή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  το ένα θα είναι εδώ!,με ένα χαμόγελο μέχρι τ'αυτιά!!!Να ρωτήσω κάτι?Η εγώ δεν πάω καλά ή αυτοί βλέπουν πολλές ταινιές επιστημονικής φαντασιάς.Όποιος ξέρει κάτι ας απαντήσει γιατί εγώ αν γίνονται τόοοοσο ευκολα ΟΛΑ αυτά αύριο ξεκινάω........ θα γίνω εφοπλιστής!!!!!
ΥΓ:Ξέχασα μια φόρα τη βδομάδα θα πιάνουν και .........Καβάλα :Confused: !!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

mytilene μήπως αυτός που σου το είπε είχε καπανήσει πιο πρίν δυο τρία καραφάκια ούζο πιτσιλαδή?
πάντως τους προτείνω αντί για να φέρουν πλοία να δώσουν τα λεφτά τους στη ΝΕΛ να αγοράσει αυτή τα ρο/ρο για το καλό του νησιού,που καιρός για επενδύσεις τώρα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Κοίτα αυτό το σκέφτηκα και γώ αλλά αυτός δε πίνει ρε απ'όσο ξέρω :Very Happy: .Αφού να φανταστείς ήθελε να μου το δείξει και σε φώτο :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Η΄τους πείραξε η βροχή ή δε τη παλεύουν ή θα τρίβουμε τα μάτια μας,τι άλλο να πω δε ξέρω.Ι Δ Ω Μ Ε Ν!!!!
ΥΓ: Τη ΝΕΛ τη μισούνε αυτοί-και καλά-όταν τους είχε άρχοντες όμως και μπαίνανε τσάμπα σχεδόν το παίζανε καλοί και η ΝΕΛ ήταν η καλύτερη.ΤΕΣΠΑ ας μη πώ άλλα γιατί.......... :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΔΥΟ ΣΥΥΚΡΟΝΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΕΙ Η *ΕΛΙΝΟΙΛ*

----------


## moutsokwstas

σαν τον απλιωτη και το μαιστρο φανταζομαι. να λυθει κατα μερος ενα απο τα προβληματα  με τα καυσιμα δηλ. τη μεταφορα καυσιμων στο νησι, γιατι το αλλο ειναι η αποθηκευση και η μεταφορα των αποθηκων σε αλλο σημειο. εκει εχουμε σημαντικο προβλημα που παραμενει αλυτο για την ωρα.

----------


## +επιβάτης

> mytilene μήπως αυτός που σου το είπε είχε καπανήσει πιο πρίν δυο τρία καραφάκια ούζο πιτσιλαδή?
> πάντως τους προτείνω αντί για να φέρουν πλοία να δώσουν τα λεφτά τους στη ΝΕΛ να αγοράσει αυτή τα ρο/ρο για το καλό του νησιού,που καιρός για επενδύσεις τώρα.


Η λύση των ρο/ρο, αν εξεραιθούν τα επικίνδυνα φορτία, είναι για μεγάλες αγορές. Για να επιβιώσουν γραμμές όπως αυτή της Χίου και Μυτιλήνης χρειάζονται τα φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα, γιατί επιβάτες μεταφέρουν μόνο 2-3 μήνες το χρόνο. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αν αγαπάμε τα νησιά μας, πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και να "εργαζόμαστε" προς την κατεύθυνση της εξυπηρέτησής τους από επιβατηγά - οχηματαγωγά που θα ανταπεξέρχονται στα λειτουργικά τους εξοδα από τα φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα καθ ΄ολη τη διάρκεια του έτους. Πως έχουμε την απαίτηση νέων, γρήγορων και με φτηνά εισιτήρια πλοίων, άρα ακριβού κόστους κτήσης, όταν θα δουλεύουν ως επι το πλείστον με επιβάτες, και τη σχετικά σταθερή κίνηση των φορτηγών θα την καρπώνονται κάποιοι επιτήδειοι ευκαιριακοί αεριτζίδες. Μετά πως θα επενδύσει ο κάθε σοβαρός εφοπλιστής 2Χ50 ή 60 εκ. ευρώ για να λυθεί οριστικα το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το Ρο/Ρο έρχετε σύντομα...

----------


## Naias II

Σήμερα και το Σάββατο χωρίς πλοίο η γραμμή  :Mad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιοτατα, ποιος ο λογος?

----------


## Naias II

Λογικά υπάρχει κενό λόγω απουσίας Νήσος Χίος. Το ΥΕΝ πιθανόν δεν προλαβαίνει τις καταστάσεις και πάμε λέγοντας

----------


## Leo

Φορτωμένος ή ξεφόρτωτος Στέφανε τα ψιλά γράμματα δεν θα τα μάθουμε ποτέ. Οι Business παίζουν με λογικές " ο θάνατος σου η ζωή μου ". Μέσα απο τα διάφορα πόστς σε πολλά θέματα της γραμμής Βορείου Αιγαίου και της ΝΕΛ έχετε ρίξει τις ευθύνες στις ηγεσίες της ΝΕΛ. Τώρα γαιτί σας φταίει η ΑΝΕΚ και κάθε άλλη εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται στην γραμμή? Αυτοκριτική σε βάθος κάνατε? Το Λισσός τι σας φταίει που σας εξυπηρετεί?

----------


## Speedkiller

Aυτό που ενοχλεί νομίζω τον Στέφανο (και εμένα σίγουρα) είναι όλο αυτό το "κατεστημένο" και όλες αυτές οι συμφωνίες κάτω απ το τραπέζι...Γιατί προφανώς και βρωμαέι οσο δεν παει άλλο δρομολόγηση Θεόφιλου σε αλλη εκτός της παραδοσιακής του γραμμής...Η μύτη μας έχει καεί απ την βρώμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :-PΕιναι πασιφανές πως ο Θεόφιλος βγαίνει "εθελούσια?" για να κάνει τόπο στο Λισσός η σε οποιοδήποτε τελός πάντων πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ...Αυτό μας ενοχλεί...Sorry που ήμουν off topic...

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ποσο λυπηρο - τραγικο ειναι το 2009 να ζηταμε και να διεκδηκουμε με λαχταρα τη δρομολογηση του *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* και να ειμαστε και ευγνωμονες για τις υπηρεσιες του *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ*.

----------


## douzoune

φίλε μου, τόσα χρόνια με Αγούδημο και Μανούση, η δρομολόγηση πλοίων όπως το Λισσός και ο Θεόφιλος είναι πολυτέλειες......τι να κάνουμε...αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Ποσο λυπηρο - τραγικο ειναι το 2009 να ζηταμε και να διεκδηκουμε με λαχταρα τη δρομολογηση του *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* και να ειμαστε και ευγνωμονες για τις υπηρεσιες του *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ*.


 
Θα μας ενδιέφεραν οι δικές σας απόψεις φίλε AegeanIslands, και όχι μόνο ή υψηλή κριτική. Αν έχετε κάτι να πείτε ευχαρίστως θα το ακούγαμε.

----------


## moutsokwstas

να προσθεσω οτι καποιοι τοπικοι κατοικοι της μυτιληνης, οταν δρομολογηθηκε το λισσος, δυσφορουσαν γιατι το λισσος ηταν κομματι παλιο πλοιο. δεν ξερουμε τι θελουμε η, δεν ξερουμε τι μας γινεται μου φαινεται. και πως θα τα καπαρωσει ολα η ανεκ, με το λιμανι της χιου που ειναι μια σταλια? φροντιζω οτι και οι μεν και οι δε, να κοιταξουν να εξυπηρετησουν τον κοσμο και τα νησια και τις σκοπιμοτητες, να τις αφησουν ακρη κατα μερος.

----------


## douzoune

η εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών όμως θα πρέπει να συνδυάζεται με ποιότητα και ταχύτητα...όσο για την ταχύτητα το Λισσός δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι ό,τι καλύτερο πέρασε από την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, ωστόσο την εξυπηρετεί μια χαρά.....

----------


## moutsokwstas

εχουν περασει και πλοια και με ταχυτητα απο τη γραμμη, αλλα καποιοι τα κυνηγησαν, μην ξεχναμε και μην αναφερουμε επιλεκτικα πραγματα. το ενα μας ξυνιζει, το αλλο μας βρομαει...δοξα τω θεο που υπαρχουν πλοια που εξυπηρετουν και δεν εχουν αφησει χωρις συνδεση, τη χιο και τη μυτιληνη.

----------


## douzoune

είσαι απόλυτα.....μα απόλυτα σωστός φίλε μου....συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!!

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε εδώ όπου μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Θα μας ενδιέφεραν οι δικές σας απόψεις φίλε AegeanIslands, και όχι μόνο ή υψηλή κριτική. Αν έχετε κάτι να πείτε ευχαρίστως θα το ακούγαμε.


 Όταν μια Ναυτιλιακη εχει απαξιώσει σε μεγαλο βαθμο τα πλοια της και εν ετη 2009 ο νησιωτης , ο μεταφορεας , ο τουριστας  και εν τελη ο Ελληνας Ναυτικος καλειται να ταξιδεψει με υποβαθμισμενο τροπο, τοτε αυτοι είναι που θα πρεπει να δωσουν εξηγησεις και να δεχτουν την κριτικη.
Μια βολτα στο Λιμανι του Πειραια και του Λαυριου πειθει και τον πιο επιφυλακτικο για να διαπιστωση από κοντα σε τι επιπεδο βρισκεται η επιβατηγος  μας Ναυτιλια.
Στο προκειμενο τωρα,κανουμε λογο λαχταροντας για την επικειμενη επιστροφη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και απ ο αποψη «καραβολατρικη» καλα κανουμε αφου θελουμε να ταξιδευει ένα πλοιο ο καθενας για τους δικους του λογους.Ενα υπερηλικο πλεον πλοιο ,κακοδιατηρημενο,αφημενο στη  μοιρα του καμποσα χρονια  και ας υπηρξε κερδοφορο και ας ηταν αγαπητο και ας ηταν και μονοπωλειο στη γραμμη του.Θυμαται κανεις να καταθεση καποια ριζικη ανακαινιση των εσωτερικων του χωρων ετσι για να τιμησουμε τους πιστους μας επιβατες,καποια μεγαλη επισκευη,μια αμμοβολη τελος παντων .Το πλοιο διεθεται 2 bow thrusters ,ζωγραφισμενο στη μασκα είναι μονο ένα,δουλευει ολοταχως αυτό το ενα?Στους εργατες των αγκυρων εχει 2 «σκαλες» ταχυτητες δουλευουν και οι δυο? Ισως να μην ενδιαφερει τους περισσοτερους όμως είναι χαρακτηριστικα στοιχεια του ποσο σοβαρα διαχειριζεται-εκμεταλευεται μια Ναυτιλιακη τις οικονομικες της μοναδες.
Να είναι καλα και γεροι οι Πλοιαρχοι και τα ηρωικα πληρωματα που τα κανουν καταλληλα και αξιοποιησιμα αυτά τα πλοια.Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και οι Κοινοτικες οδηγιες και οι διεθνεις συμβασεις γιατι θα ταξιδευαμε με Χοζοβιωτισες k Mυρτηδιωτισες και θα λεγαμε και ευχαριστω, τΆ ακουσαμε κι αυτό λες και ο πλοιοκτητης κανει σε καποιον χαρη η πληρωνει κι απ την τσεπη του κι ολας,- σημερα με 50¤ ταξιδευεις αεροπορικως  στη Κρητη και θελεις 45¤ να πας στις Σπετσες αν βρεις θεση-λες και του εβαλαν το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο  να γινει εφοπλιστης.
Και για να μην χαρακτηριστω εμπαθης απεναντι σε καποια συγκεκριμενη ΝΕ ,τα ιδια ισως και χειροτερα συναντα κανεις σε πλοια της GA FERRIES,SAOS FERRIES,KALLISTI κλπ.Ετσι προχειρα και περιεκτικα,λιγα μολις μετρα από τον καταπελτη η μυρωδια σε προιδεαζει τι σε περιμενει.Τουμπαριστα-Μονοτιμονα(ΛΙΣΣΟΣ)κ.α εχουμε πλεον εμεις και κατι πολεις-κρατη στη Νοτια Αφρικη,Ταχυτητες από 12 μεχρι 15.5 κομβων εχουμε να βιωσουμε από την δεκαετια του 60Ά ,δεν ξερεις αν θα φυγεις ,ποτε θα φτασεις αν θα φτασεις.Πετρελευση από ενδιαμεσους λιμενες με βυτια δεν εχει ακουστει ποτε ,η τουλαχιστον δεν το γνωριζω .Η μισθοδοσια των πληρωματων πλεον δεν θεωρειται απολυτα  κεκτημενο δικαιωμα.Δουλευει σε συνθηκες απαραδεκτες και όταν πληρωθει (τον προσβλητικο του μισθο) μετα από 2 η 3 μηνες και μετα από επισχεσεις και αλλα χαριτωμενα -που αναγκαζεται να προσφυγει  για να πληρωσει τις υποχρεωσεις και τους τοκογλυφους (τραπεζες) που εχει καταφυγει-θα πει και ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν δεν τον εχουν διωξει.                                                                                                                                                                              
 Αυτά κι όχι μονο φιλε *Leo* είναι που με ενοχλουν και δυστηχως δεν είναι αντικειμενο προβληματισμου και συζητησης.Χωρις καμμια διαθεση αντιπαραθεσης θα θελα να πει καποιος αν η «υψηλη» κριτικη όπως χαρ/κε   η αρνητικη – επιθετικη θα προσθετα  είναι επιεικης και δικαιολογημενη. 
Απεναντι στην οπισθοδρομιση και την παρακμη δεν ζητω από καποιον να σταθει απεναντι και να αντιδρασει,ζητω να μην αντιδρα που αντιδρω.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ για την λεπτομερή αναφορά. Δεν αντιδρώ επειδή αντιδράς εσύ φίλε AegeanIslands, αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν τα μισόλογα. Όλοι στο φόρουμ δεν έχουμε τις ίδιες εμπειρίες και γνώσεις ούτε πίανουμε πουλιά στον αέρα... Τρείς κουβέντες παραπάνω δεν βλάπτουν για να μπαίνουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το παραπάνω κέιμενο σου δεν είναι κατατοπιστικό και έτσι όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι απο την αρχή. Μπορούμε να λέμε την άποψη μας χωρίς να προσβάλουμε και χωρίς να αντιδικούμε με κανένα. Το έκανες αξιοπρεπώς παραπάνω και πάλι σ΄ευχαριστώ γι αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ με τον Aegean Islands, αλλα έχω να παραθέσω ότι τα πλοία όπως ξέρουμε δέν εκτιμούνται με την ηλικία τους αλλα με την κατάσταση συντήρηση τους. Για εμένα το κακό σαράκι ήταν ο λεγόμενος Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας που υπήρχε μόνο για να εκδίδει τα διάφορα πιστοποιητικά. Δέν ήταν αυστηρός στην συντήρηση, ανάπτυξη και εξυχρονισμό των πλοίων και περιμέναμε απο την Επιθεώρηση να μπεί για να γεμίσει παρατηρίσεις το κάθε πλοίο...
Στη Μυτιλήνη και στη Χίο βολευτίκαν οι ναυτικοί και η ΝΕΛ που πορόλο ότι κρατούσαν τα πλοία σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, δέν προχώρησαν σε ριζικές αλλαγές, εξυχρονισμό και ανανέωση των μονάδων τους. Αφού το πείραμα "Μυτιλήνη" ειδαν ότι πέτυχε γιατι δεν φέραν 3 όμοια πλοία την στιγμή που κονομούσαν??? Παρα κάθονταν μερικοί μέτοχοι και ελέγχανε τα free εισητήρια για το άν ήταν δικά τους παιδιά...

----------


## Naias II

> Αφού το πείραμα "Μυτιλήνη" ειδαν ότι πέτυχε γιατι δεν φέραν 3 όμοια πλοία την στιγμή που κονομούσαν???


Σε αυτό το σημείο είχα απορήσει και εγώ. Γιατί δεν έγιναν οι κατάλληλες κινήσεις; Και να σας πω και κάτι άλλο μπορεί να φανεί και σε μερικούς περίεργο. Όσο και να μας αρέσουν τα Αίολος (καραβολατρικά) τι τα ήθελε τόσο δαπανηρά βαπόρια(καύσιμα κλπ). ¶στα τα ταχύπλοα πάρε συμβατικά να ανανεώσεις το στόλο σου και έπειτα βλέπουμε για ταχύπλοα

----------


## Νaval22

> Και να σας πω και κάτι άλλο μπορεί να φανεί και σε μερικούς περίεργο. Όσο και να μας αρέσουν τα Αίολος (καραβολατρικά) τι τα ήθελε τόσο δαπανηρά βαπόρια(καύσιμα κλπ). ¶στα τα ταχύπλοα πάρε συμβατικά να ανανεώσεις το στόλο σου και έπειτα βλέπουμε για ταχύπλοα


Δεν λές κάτι περίεργο,όλος ο κόσμος αυτό λέει εδώ και χρόνια,άσε που δεν πιστεύω πως καραβολάτρικα άρεσουν και τόσο τα αίολος

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τα πηραν απο τη στιγμη που η γραμμη στηριζεται στα φορτηγα. δεν ξερω τι σχεδια ειχαν στα μυαλα τους. και δεν πηραν ενα, αλλα τρια. εφερε και την προικα του ο αλλος και εγιναν μια ωραια οικογενεια.

----------


## KABODETHS

Από αυτήν την Παρασκευή το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ επεκτείνει το δρομολόγιο του προς ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ με συνέπεια την κατάργηση(??) του βραδινού δρομολογίου από Μυτιλήνη/Χίο προς Πειραιά!!!

----------


## KABODETHS

Από 22/4 σύμφωνα με το openseas ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ στη θέση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ

----------


## MYTILENE

> Από 22/4 σύμφωνα με το openseas ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ στη θέση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ


 Πολύ σωστός ο φίλος !!!Μέχρι 12/05 στα δρομολόγια του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Μετά την επισκευή του Λισσός, θα παραμείνει το Πρέβελης στη γραμμή; 
Δεν αποκλείω να θελήσει η ΑΝΕΚ να διπλώσει τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## mitilinios

> Από αυτήν την Παρασκευή το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ επεκτείνει το δρομολόγιο του προς ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ με συνέπεια την κατάργηση(??) του βραδινού δρομολογίου από Μυτιλήνη/Χίο προς Πειραιά!!!



Δεν την βρίσκω συνετή αυτή την κίνηση :?: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  γιατί είναι γνωστό ότι την Παρασκευή υπάρχει αυξημένη κίνηση από τα νησιά προς τον Πειραιά. Για να δούμε ... :Razz:

----------


## thanos75

Μετά την υπό προυποθέσεις θετική γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ για δρομολόγηση των ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ της GA FERRIES στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης (με προεκτάσεις σε Λήμνο και Θεσ/νίκη) θα έχουμε ουσιαστικά 5 πλοία που θα εξυπηρετούν τη σύνδεση των δύο μεγάλων αυτών νησιών με τον Πειραιά.  Μήπως είναι λίγο υπερβολή η ταυτόχρονη δρομολόγηση 5 πλοίων σε ετήσια βάση? Μπορεί αυτή η γραμμή να σηκώσει τόσα πλοία? Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το αποτέλεσμα ίσως να είναι ζημιογόνο για όλες τις ενδιαφερόμενες εταιρείες.  Πιστεύω πως το υπουργείο θα έπρεπε να δει λίγο πιο σοβαρά την κατανομή αυτής της "πίτας", ανεξάρτητα από μικροσκοπιμότητες, ανταγωνισμούς και παιχνίδια συσχετισμών

----------


## Speedkiller

To θεμα του υπουργείου είναι να κοιτάει μην δεν κονομήσουν οι ακτοπλοικές εταιρείες ή η καλύτερη σύνδεση των νησιών??? :Confused:

----------


## douzoune

> To θεμα του υπουργείου είναι να κοιτάει μην δεν κονομήσουν οι ακτοπλοικές εταιρείες ή η καλύτερη σύνδεση των νησιών???


Σωστός ο Speed...πως θα δημιουργηθεί ανταγωνισμός-καλύτερες τιμές-καλύτερες υπηρεσίες κλπ κλπ.

----------


## johny18

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ;;; ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ;;;

----------


## hsw

Σύμφωνα με τα θερινά δρομολόγια της εταιρίας, οι ώρες του Νήσος Χίος αλλάζουν ριζικά καθώς θα αναχωρεί στις 20:00, Μύκονο θα πιάνει κάθε δύο μέρες (Τετάρτη και Σάββατο) και τέλος, κάθε Παρασκευή το πλοίο θα πηγαίνει κατ' ευθείαν για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και πάλι!! Αυτή τη φορά πάντως η Χίος μένει στην απ'έξω, αφού και με τους τρεις συνδυασμούς, οι ώρες άφιξης στο νησί (02:30, 03:30, 04:05) δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες. Από την άλλη βέβαια, στην επιστροφή φεύγει από Χίο στις 10:30.

Περισσότερα εδώ

Παρασκευή πάντως θα μπορούσε να φεύγει 18:30 για να έχει και μια πιο λογική ώρα άφιξης στη Χίο...

----------


## Leo

Κατά την γνώμη μου και μιλόντας με το μάτι του επιβάτη από Σύρο (μόνιμου κατοίκου και όχι τουρίστα) μάλλον θα χάσει πελάτες παρά θα κερδίσει. Εξαίρεση το δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής πρός Πειραιά ...

----------


## DimitrisT

> Σύμφωνα με τα θερινά δρομολόγια της εταιρίας, οι ώρες του Νήσος Χίος αλλάζουν ριζικά καθώς θα αναχωρεί στις 20:00, Μύκονο θα πιάνει κάθε δύο μέρες (Τετάρτη και Σάββατο) και τέλος, κάθε Παρασκευή το πλοίο θα πηγαίνει κατ' ευθείαν για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και πάλι!! Αυτή τη φορά πάντως η Χίος μένει στην απ'έξω, αφού και με τους τρεις συνδυασμούς, οι ώρες άφιξης στο νησί (02:30, 03:30, 04:05) δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες. Από την άλλη βέβαια, στην επιστροφή φεύγει από Χίο στις 10:30.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ
> 
> Παρασκευή πάντως θα μπορούσε να φεύγει 18:30 για να έχει και μια πιο λογική ώρα άφιξης στη Χίο...


Καλό μήνα φιλέ hsw σε ευχαριστούμε για τη ενημέρωση για τα δρομολόγια.Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η  ώρα άφιξης στην Χίο γιατί και με την Νελ/Ανεκ τέτοια ώρα φτάναμε,το πρόβλημα είναι η ώρα αναχώρησης γιατί στις 7 υπάρχει δομολόγιο άλλης εταιρίας.

----------


## hsw

> Καλό μήνα φιλέ hsw σε ευχαριστούμε για τη ενημέρωση για τα δρομολόγια.Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ώρα άφιξης στην Χίο γιατί και με την Νελ/Ανεκ τέτοια ώρα φτάναμε,το πρόβλημα είναι η ώρα αναχώρησης γιατί στις 7 υπάρχει δομολόγιο άλλης εταιρίας.


Καλό μήνα και σ' εσένα φίλε DimitrisT. Από τη στιγμή που φτάνουν σχεδόν την ίδια ώρα στη Χίο, το Χίος φεύγει μία ώρα αργότερα, έχει μικρότερη διάρκεια ταξιδιού και προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα. ¶λλωστε και τώρα, σχεδόν την ίδια ώρα φεύγει.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καλό μήνα και σ' εσένα φίλε DimitrisT. Από τη στιγμή που φτάνουν σχεδόν την ίδια ώρα στη Χίο, το Χίος φεύγει μία ώρα αργότερα, έχει μικρότερη διάρκεια ταξιδιού και προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα. ¶λλωστε και τώρα, σχεδόν την ίδια ώρα φεύγει.


Mε τι ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά κ με τι διαφορά στις τιμές όμως?

----------


## hsw

> Mε τι ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά κ με τι διαφορά στις τιμές όμως?


Τα δρομολόγια και οι ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης.

*Τιμές (Hellenic Seways/ANEK/NEL)*
*Deck:*                              32,5/25,5/25
*Οικονομική αεροπορικά:*    35,5/30/26
*Διακεκριμένη αεροπορικά:* 57,5/-/-
*Α2 εξωτερική:*                  78,5/72/56 ή 70 (με τηλεόραση)
*Α4 εξωτερική:*                  62,5/55/
*ΑΒ2 εσωτερική:                  *  67/55/?
*ΑΒ4 εσωτερική:*                55,5/47/44
*Λουξ:*                              -/81/?
*Α3 εξωτερική:*                  -/65/-
*ΑΒ3 εσωτερική:*                -/54/50

*Οχήματα (Hellenic Seways/ANEK/NEL)*
*Οχήματα & Jeep:* 87/65 (<3.80), 85 (>3.80)/48.80 (<3.80), 85 (>3.80m)
*Μοτοσυκλέτες:* 23, 43 (3/4 τροχοί)/20/?
*Τροχόσπιτα/Βάρκες/Μπαγκαζιέρες:* 28,5/22.20 (<5m), 36.5 (>5m)/?

όπου υπάρχει ερωτηματικό είναι επειδή κάτι έγινε με το σύστημα κρατήσεων απ'όπου έβλεπα τις τιμές και δεν τις εμφάνιζε...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τα δρομολόγια και οι ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης.
> 
> *Τιμές (Hellenic Seways/ANEK/NEL)*
> *Deck:*                              32,5/25,5/25
> *Οικονομική αεροπορικά:*    35,5/30/26
> *Διακεκριμένη αεροπορικά:* 57,5/-/-
> *Α2 εξωτερική:*                  78,5/72/56 ή 70 (με τηλεόραση)
> *Α4 εξωτερική:*                  62,5/55/
> *ΑΒ2 εσωτερική:                  *  67/55/?
> ...


Eυχαριστώ!Πάντως σημαντικά τα παραπάνω ποσά στα εισητήρια των επιβατών ιδίως αν μιλάμε και για οικογένειες!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Μετά την υπό προυποθέσεις θετική γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ για δρομολόγηση των ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ της GA FERRIES στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης (με προεκτάσεις σε Λήμνο και Θεσ/νίκη) θα έχουμε ουσιαστικά 5 πλοία που θα εξυπηρετούν τη σύνδεση των δύο μεγάλων αυτών νησιών με τον Πειραιά. Μήπως είναι λίγο υπερβολή η ταυτόχρονη δρομολόγηση 5 πλοίων σε ετήσια βάση? Μπορεί αυτή η γραμμή να σηκώσει τόσα πλοία? Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το αποτέλεσμα ίσως να είναι ζημιογόνο για όλες τις ενδιαφερόμενες εταιρείες. Πιστεύω πως το υπουργείο θα έπρεπε να δει λίγο πιο σοβαρά την κατανομή αυτής της "πίτας", ανεξάρτητα από μικροσκοπιμότητες, ανταγωνισμούς και παιχνίδια συσχετισμών


o Αγούδημος πρέπει μάλλον να θυμηθεί τι έπαθε πρίν απο 7 χρόνια που είχε ξαναμπεί στη γραμμή με το Δημητρουλα,5 επιβατηγά + 1 ρο ρο σε αυτή τη γραμμή είναι φύση αδύνατο να σταθούν,για μένα το πιθανότερο είναι πως πρόκειται για πυροτέχνημα και κίνηση πανικού απο υη πλευρά της GA που δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί τελικά,είναι αδύνατον ο Αγούδημος να μην σκέφτεται πως αυτός που θα χτυπηθεί περισσότερο θα είναι ο ίδιος μιας η ΝΕΛ/ΑΝΕΚ δεν εξαστάται αποκλειστικά απο την εν λόγω γραμμή

----------


## Speedkiller

> o Αγούδημος πρέπει μάλλον να θυμηθεί τι έπαθε πρίν απο 7 χρόνια που είχε ξαναμπεί στη γραμμή με το Δημητρουλα,5 επιβατηγά + 1 ρο ρο σε αυτή τη γραμμή είναι φύση αδύνατο να σταθούν,για μένα το πιθανότερο είναι πως πρόκειται για πυροτέχνημα και κίνηση πανικού απο υη πλευρά της GA που δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί τελικά,είναι αδύνατον ο Αγούδημος να μην σκέφτεται πως αυτός που θα χτυπηθεί περισσότερο θα είναι ο ίδιος μιας η ΝΕΛ/ΑΝΕΚ δεν εξαστάται αποκλειστικά απο την εν λόγω γραμμή


Mόνο που το δημητρούλα έκανε σιδηρόδρομο και όχι απευθείας δρομολόγιο!Εχει κ αυτό σημασία! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

καθολου σιδηρόδρομο μια χαρά απευθείας έκανε

----------


## DimitrisT

> καθολου σιδηρόδρομο μια χαρά απευθείας έκανε


φίλε stefanosp την άγονη έκανε : Καβάλα-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο μπορεί να έπιανε κι άλλα λιμάνι αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## Νaval22

για να το λέω φίλε δεν μου κατέβηκε έτσι,δεν μίλησα για άγονη ούτε για γραμμή μέσω άλλων νησιών,άλλα κατευθείαν για Πειραιά Χίο Μυτιλήνη,κάτι που είχε κάνει και το Φαιδρα αλλά και το Σαμοθράκη,αλλά ας τελιώσει εδώ γιατί το κουράσαμε...

----------


## DimitrisT

> για να το λέω φίλε δεν μου κατέβηκε έτσι,δεν μίλησα για άγονη ούτε για γραμμή μέσω άλλων νησιών,άλλα κατευθείαν για Πειραιά Χίο Μυτιλήνη,κάτι που είχε κάνει και το Φαιδρα αλλά και το Σαμοθράκη,αλλά ας τελιώσει εδώ γιατί το κουράσαμε...


Το  Φαίδρα και το Σαμοθράκη όντως έκαναν αυτό το δρομολόγιο.Απόσπασμα από εφημερίδα της Χίου ( http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2005...005,10713.html )   21/06/2005 KATAΓΓEΛIA ΓIA TO ΠΛOIO “ΔHMHTPOYΛA” THΣ AΓONOY ΓPAMMHΣ .
προχτές, στις 4 το απόγευμα, ξεκίνησε από Πειραιά για Πάρο - Αγιο Κήρυκο - Φούρνους - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ - Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Καβάλα!

----------


## Νaval22

το δρομολόγιο με το δημητρούλα που ανέφερα γίνοταν το 2002

----------


## DimitrisT

> το δρομολόγιο με το δημητρούλα που ανέφερα γίνοταν το 2002


Φίλε stefanosp έχεις δίκιο ,γράψε λάθος ζητάω συγγνώμη για την αμφισβήτηση απλά δεν θυμόμουν κάτι τέτοιο και δεν είχα βρει κανέν σετικό δημοσίευμα.

----------


## KABODETHS

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 7/10 ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ Ν.ΧΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.
μήπως θα πάει Σάμο-Ικαρία για λίγο?

----------


## gtogias

> ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 7/10 ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ Ν.ΧΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.
> μήπως θα πάει Σάμο-Ικαρία για λίγο?


Μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το online της HSW? Μέχρι την περασμένη εβδομάδα έδινε δρομολόγια για όλο τον Οκτώβριο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ούτε στο opeanseas εμφανίζονται τα δρομολόγια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Θα τα εκτελεί κανονικά τα δρομολόγια του μάλιστα τα 2 Σάββατα που έρχονται θα κάνει και περασιές από Τήνο για τους προσκυνητές :Cool:

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο  για το μέλλον της γραμμής δημοσιεύεται στην χιώτικη εφημερίδα Αλήθεια.

----------


## hsw

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τις τιμές από Πειραιά για Χίο το 2008? Το χρειάζεται ένας γνωστός μου για μια εργασία που κάνει. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 5 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ  ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Θ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ - ΣΑΜΟΥ

----------


## sg3

για την blue star ξερει καποιος αν βαλει καραβι για χιο μυτιληνη?και ποιο?

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα.Από σήμερα αλλά ευτυχώς μέχρι την Παρασκευή (που επιστρέφει το Ν. Χίος) η γραμμή καλύπτεται μόνο  :Mad:  από το Λισσός .

----------


## douzoune

> Καλησπέρα.Από σήμερα αλλά ευτυχώς μέχρι την Παρασκευή (που επιστρέφει το Ν. Χίος) η γραμμή καλύπτεται μόνο  από το Λισσός .


Η απόλυτη κατάντια της ΝΕΛ.....κρίμα-κρίμα-κρίμα. Και ακόμη χειρότερα για τους κατοίκους και επαγγελματίες των δύο νησιών....

----------


## cpt babis

Δηλαδη μεχρι την Παρασκευη μονο το Λισσος ε;

----------


## opelmanos

Mα δεν ντρέπονται λέω εγώ!!! Εχουμε καταντήσει να έχουμε συγοινωνία  2 φορές την εβδομάδα!!Κοία να δείς που στο τέλος θα ξεμείνουμε παντελώς σπό πλοία και θα αναγκαζόμαστε να παίρνουμε αεροπλάνο :Mad:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Καλησπέρα.Από σήμερα αλλά ευτυχώς μέχρι την Παρασκευή (που επιστρέφει το Ν. Χίος) η γραμμή καλύπτεται μόνο  από το Λισσός .


Σήμερα (3-11-09) ας πούμε, μόνο ένα πλοίο αναχωρεί από Λέσβο. Είναι το JALE, που αναχωρεί στις 08.30 για το Αϊβαλί. Κανένα άλλο πλοίο, για πουθενά. Ούτε για Πειραιά, ούτε για Χίο, ούτε για οπουδήποτε. 
Και μιλάμε για ένα νησί 1.600 τετρ. χιλιομέτρων, όχι για κανένα νησάκι της άγονης. 

Τα ίδια και η Χίος. Σήμερα, η μοναδική αναχώρηση από τη Χίο είναι το Νήσος Θήρα στις 15.00 για Ψαρά. 

Και είμαστε στο 2010 κοντά.

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι δέν ναυλώνουν ένα πλοίο?

----------


## gtogias

> Γιατι δέν ναυλώνουν ένα πλοίο?


Ποιοι να ναυλώσουν? Από ποιους? Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι η διαδικασία δρομολόγησης πλοίου είναι (το λιγότερο) χρονοβόρα. Εξάλλου υπάρχει και το Αρχάγγελος (για τα φορτηγά) και το Λισσός. 

¶λλο αν είναι μάλλον απαράδεκτο να μένουν νησιά τέτοιου μεγέθους με τόσο ελλιπή συγκοινωνία. 

Κάτι όμως που δεν αφορά τους πλοιοκτήτες, αλλά την οργανωμένη πολιτεία. Όσο οργανωμένη μπορεί να είναι η δική μας.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε gtogias το πρόβλημα αφορά και τους πλοιοκτήτες,ειδικά η hsw θα μπορούσε να βάλει κάποιο πλοίο στη θέση του Ν. Χίος (Αριάδνη,εξπρες Σαντορίνη) αλλά προτίμησε να αφήσει τα Νησιά 1 μήνα χώρις 2ο πλοίο.

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε gtogias το πρόβλημα αφορά και τους πλοιοκτήτες,ειδικά η hsw θα μπορούσε να βάλει κάποιο πλοίο στη θέση του Ν. Χίος (Αριάδνη,εξπρες Σαντορίνη) αλλά προτίμησε να αφήσει τα Νησιά 1 μήνα χώρις 2ο πλοίο.


Φίλε DimitrisT, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, ο εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτης δεν έχει καμμιά υποχρέωση να βρει πλοίο αντικαταστάτη. Ιδιαίτερα ο όμιλος της ΑΝΕΚ που εξακολουθεί να στέλνει πλοίο στη γραμμή.

Πιθανώς να είχε ηθικό χρέος η ΝΕΛ να παραμείνει στη γραμμή. Αν ήθελε θα μπορούσε να δρομολογήσει είτε τον Κεντέρη είτε να ναυλώσει συμβατικό. Επαναλαμβάνω όμως μόνο ηθική υποχρέωση.

Η πολιτεία είναι αυτή που πρέπει να μεριμνά για την απρόσκοπτη συνέχεια της επικράτειας. Εκεί είναι που πονάμε. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής τόσες και τόσες σχέσεις ακούγεται να έχουν με τους πλοιοκτήτες. Ας έβρισκαν μια λύση.

----------


## Speedkiller

Για όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν στη γραμμή δυστυχώς μόνο η ΝΕΛ ευθύνεται κατ έμε!Η ΑΝΕΚ-HSW καλά κάνει!Δεν είναι ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Λεσβου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ? !ΟΙ προθέσεις της φανήκαν απ την αλλάγή των δρομολογίων του Νησος Χιος :evil:!Η ΝΕΛ που έχει εναν κεντέρη και μια παναγιά Πάρου να σαπίζουν στο πέραμα γιατί δεν κάνει κάτι??????:twisted:

----------


## douzoune

> Για όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν στη γραμμή δυστυχώς μόνο η ΝΕΛ ευθύνεται κατ έμε!Η ΑΝΕΚ-HSW καλά κάνει!Δεν είναι ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Λεσβου? !ΟΙ προθέσεις της φανήκαν απ την αλλάγή των δρομολογίων του Νησος Χιος :evil:!Η ΝΕΛ που έχει εναν κεντέρη και μια παναγιά Πάρου να σαπίζουν στο πέραμα γιατί δεν κάνει κάτι??????:twisted:


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα!!! Από το μονοπώλιο κατάντησε να μην μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει την γραμμή όταν ένα πλοίο της χρειάζεται δεξαμενισμό....
Επίσης, όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει ο gtogias η ΝΕΛ έχει ηθική υποχρέωση (λίγο σεβασμό και στους χιλιάδες μικρομετόχους οι οποίοι ουσιαστικά αποτελούν ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του εξυπηρετούμενου κοινού) να αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο με ένα από αυτά που αναφέρει ο Speedkiller. Μια εταιρεία που ιδρύθηκε για να εξυπηρετήσει τα νησιά και να συμβάλλει στην ανάπτυξη τους.....Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...Ελπίζω η γραμμή να δει καλύτερες μέρες....(και η ΝΕΛ φυσικά!!!)

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ βρίσκω λίγο υπερβολικά τα όσα λέτε για μένα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι θα μείνουν τα νησιά με 1 έως 2 πλοία τη μέρα και όχι με 2 τη μέρα,εξάλλου και στις εποχές που η ΝΕΛ ήταν εταιρεία Λέσβου και έπαιζε μόνη της ποτέ δεν έφευγαν δύο πλοία τη μέρα και η γραμμή μια χαρά εξυπηρέτηση είχε και τα πλοία πήγαιναν γεμάτα

το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι ότι η γραμμή έχει χαμηλές υπηρεσίες με 2 πλοία τεράστιας ηλικίας και ένα σύγχρονο που σε πάει κρουαζιέρα,αυτά πρέπει να δούμε κατά τη γνώμη μου

----------


## Speedkiller

> εγώ βρίσκω λίγο υπερβολικά τα όσα λέτε για μένα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι θα μείνουν τα νησιά με 1 έως 2 πλοία τη μέρα και όχι με 2 τη μέρα,εξάλλου και στις εποχές που η ΝΕΛ ήταν εταιρεία Λέσβου και έπαιζε μόνη της ποτέ δεν έφευγαν δύο πλοία τη μέρα και η γραμμή μια χαρά εξυπηρέτηση είχε και τα πλοία πήγαιναν γεμάτα
> 
> το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι ότι η γραμμή έχει χαμηλές υπηρεσίες με 2 πλοία τεράστιας ηλικίας και ένα σύγχρονο που σε πάει κρουαζιέρα,αυτά πρέπει να δούμε κατά τη γνώμη μου



Καλά τα λες αλλα στην παρούσα φάση έχει μόνο ένα! :Cool:

----------


## gtogias

Θα συμφωνήσω (εν μέρει) με όλους σας. Αυτο που ζούμε αυτή την στιγμή είναι η γενική απαξίωση της γραμμής. Είτε γιατί η ΝΕΛ δε μπορεί ή και αν μπορεί να μην θέλει, είτε γιατί ο άλλος παίκτης ποσώς ενδιαφέρεται γαι τους κατοίκους-πελάτες στη γραμμή, είτε για όποιον άλλο λόγο πιστεύει ο καθένας.

Το διαταύτα όμως είναι ότι για πρώτη φορά περνούν μέρες χωρίς πλοίο να περνά από τα νησιά αυτά. Και όταν περνά να είναι τα μεγάλης ηλικίας, το Λισσός μάλιστα "σκουπίδι" της εταιρείας του, και το Νήσος Χίος που πιο πολύ μοιάζει να παραμένει στη γραμμή με το φόβο των Ιουδαίων (βλέπε ¶ττικα).

Λύσεις υπάρχουν?

----------


## sg3

η λυση ειναι να μπει το μπλου ορα'ι'ζον για αρχη φυσικα δεν θα εχει καθημερινα δρομολογια αλλα 5 τη βδομαδα τα εχει!και μετα ενα νεο μπλου σταρ!για την νελ ας μεινει με το μυτιληνη,και η hsw-ανεκ με το χιος μονο χιο-μυτιληνη

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Θα συμφωνήσω (εν μέρει) με όλους σας. Αυτο 
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν?


Μόνο το *Blue Horizon*. Με πρόλαβε ο αποπάνω. Αλλά νομίζω ότι θα πέφτει λίγο μεγάλο στη μανούβρα στη Χίο. 
Είναι όμως το μόνο αξιόλογο πλοίο της Attica που είναι διαθέσιμο, μιας και το Superfast II δίπλωσε τη γραμμή Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι, μαζί με το Superfast I. Οπότε το Horizon είναι ελεύθερο τώρα. Ισως θα ήταν μια καλή επιλογή για τη γραμμή, αν και εφόσον μπορεί να μανουβράρει στη Χίο με τα 187 μέτρα του μήκους του.

----------


## douzoune

> το Νήσος Χίος που πιο πολύ μοιάζει να παραμένει στη γραμμή με το φόβο των Ιουδαίων (βλέπε ¶ττικα).
> 
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν?


Δεν νομίζω οτι το Νήσος Χίος παραμένει για τον λόγο που λες. Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε γίνει και αίτηση αποδρομολόγησης του αλλά δόθηκε αρνητική απάντηση από το ΣΑΣ. Μην ξεχνάμε και την οικογενειακή σχέση ΑΝΕΚ-ΝΕΛ-HSW....λογικά παίζει και αυτή τον ρόλο της στη διαμόρφωση της σημερινής κατάστασης.
Αν μπεί η άττικα στην γραμμή σίγουρα θα αλλάξουν αρκετά πράγματα στα δεδομένα της γραμμής, οπότε οι λύσεις μάλλον προέρχονται από εκεί.

----------


## Apostolos

> αν και εφόσον μπορεί να μανουβράρει στη Χίο με τα 187 μέτρα του μήκους του.


Εδώ μπήκε το Κρήτη με ίδιο βύθισμα, λιγότερα μέτρα και πολύ χειρότερη ελικτικότητα...

----------


## gtogias

> Δεν νομίζω οτι το Νήσος Χίος παραμένει για τον λόγο που λες. Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε γίνει και αίτηση αποδρομολόγησης του αλλά δόθηκε αρνητική απάντηση από το ΣΑΣ. Μην ξεχνάμε και την οικογενειακή σχέση ΑΝΕΚ-ΝΕΛ-HSW....λογικά παίζει και αυτή τον ρόλο της στη διαμόρφωση της σημερινής κατάστασης.
> Αν μπεί η άττικα στην γραμμή σίγουρα θα αλλάξουν αρκετά πράγματα στα δεδομένα της γραμμής, οπότε οι λύσεις μάλλον προέρχονται από εκεί.


Η αίτηση αποδρομολόγησης είχε γίνει και απορρίφθηκε μόνο και μόνο για να αντικατασταθεί το αίτημα με την προσθήκη της Συροτηνομυκονίας στο δρομολόγιο. Δε νομίζω ότι θα επιθυμούσε σήμερα την πλήρη αποδρομολόγηση από το Βόρειο Αιγαίο. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι το Νήσος Χίος δεν είναι ημερόπλοιο. Στράφι θα πάει μόνο με Σύρο κλπ.

Πράγματι το κλειδί είναι οι διαθέσεις της ¶ττικα. Μέχρι στιγμής όμως δεν το επιχειρεί. 

Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε ότι η HSW για να κερδίσει τη μισή επιβατική κίνηση στη γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης (προ ΑΝΕΚ φυσικά) χρειάστηκε να προσφέρει ένα τελείως καινούργιο προϊόν. Γρήγορο πλοίο, άλλα ωράρια, προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια πχ αριθμημένα, είδος άγνωστο στη ΝΕΛ, κλπ. 

Η ¶ττικα με το Γαλάζιο Ορίζοντα μπορεί?

----------


## sg3

νομιζω οτι μπορει γιατι εχει το ονομα στα στανταρ δρομολογια!γιαυτο θα την στηριξουν!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Εδώ μπήκε το Κρήτη με ίδιο βύθισμα, λιγότερα μέτρα και πολύ χειρότερη ελικτικότητα...


Επειδή έτυχε να δω από κοντά τη μανούβρα του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ στη Χίο, νομίζω ότι δυσκολευόταν αρκετά. Ισως να μην ήταν θέμα μεγέθους μόνο αλλά και όχι καλής ελικτικότητας αλλά το θέμα ήταν ότι το πλοίο έκανε δύσκολη μανούβρα.





> Η ¶ττικα με το Γαλάζιο Ορίζοντα μπορεί?


Αν είναι πιο μαϊτζέβελο το Horizon, τότε μπορεί. Αλλά είναι κι ένα άλλο θέμα που σκέφτομαι. Ενα τεράστιο γκαράζ όπως αυτό του Horizon ίσως είναι too much για τη γραμμή. Μακάρι να μπορέσει να το "σηκώσει" η γραμμή, γιατί ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι είναι μεγάλη αναβάθμιση για τα δύο νησιά.

----------


## MYTILENE

1ον: Η ATTICA δεν μπαίνει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :Wink: 
2ον:Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ξεκινάει δρομολόγια 09/11 από Πειραιά :Wink: 
3ον:Γιατί ΠΑΝΤΑ να φταίει αυτη η ΝΕΛ για ΟΛΑ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?????

----------


## douzoune

> 1ον: Η ATTICA δεν μπαίνει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη
> 2ον:Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ξεκινάει δρομολόγια 09/11 από Πειραιά
> 3ον:Γιατί ΠΑΝΤΑ να φταίει αυτη η ΝΕΛ για ΟΛΑ?????


Εγώ προσωπικά για το μόνο που κατηγορώ την ΝΕΛ είναι οτι δεν φρόντισε για την αντικατάσταση του πλοίου. Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα νομίζω οτι είναι λογικά συμπεράσματα-επακόλουθα της λανθασμένης πορείας της εταιρείας τα τελευταία χρόνια....
Η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ όμως γιατί δεν μπαίνει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη? που το στηρίζεις αυτό?

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε αυτό το forum μπήκα για να γράφω ότι ακούω από έμπιστα άτομα και όχι ράδιο αρβύλα.Τώρα να σου πώ τις πηγές μου δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.Ελπίζω να με καταλαβένεις.Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους. :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

Σε συνέχεια όσων έχουν ειπωθεί παραπάνω να τονίσω ότι ο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ χτες έδεσε για πρώτη φορά στο επιβατικό λιμάνι και όχι στο εμπορικό.Επίσης λόγω απαγορευτικού και μικρού αριθμού δρομολογίων χτες εμφανίστηκαν ελλείψεις σε αρκετά προιόντα. :Surprised: ops:  Με την έλευση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ σήμερα η κατάσταση αναμένεται να ομαλοποιηθεί.

Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της κατάστασης που έχει δημιουργηθεί με τα δρομολόγια:
γνωστός μου που ήταν να ταξιδέψει την Κυριακή από Πειραιά με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,λόγω απαγορευτικού, έπρεπε να περιμένει μέχρι την Τρίτη :cry: :evil: αφού όταν έληξε το απαγορευτικό το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παρέμεινε στη Μυτιλήνη ενώ το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που εκτέλεσε δρομολόγιο ήταν το τελευταίο του αφού από Δευτέρα πραγματοποιεί την ετήσια συντήρηση του.

----------


## gpap2006

Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους τους φιλους του φορουμ. Γνωριζουμε τελικα ποτε ξεκινα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ? Παρασκευη που επιστρεφει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην Ικαροσαμια? Το openseas δινει το ΧΙΟΣ να ξεκινα 11 Νοεμβριου:cry:. Ομως τα νησια βραζουν απο αγανακτιση και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δε φτανει. Ηδη υπαρχουν ελλειψεις προιοντων.

----------


## hsw

Τελικά το Νήσος Χίος ξεκινάει για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη αύριο 6/11 όπως ήταν αρχικά προγραμματισμένο. (σύμφωνα με το openseas και το online booking σύστημα της Hellenic Seaways)

----------


## Naias II

Από 24/11 μέχρι τις 13/12 στη γραμμή το *Αριάδνη!!!!*

----------


## opelmanos

> Από 24/11 μέχρι τις 13/12 στη γραμμή το *Αριάδνη!!!!*


Τι βλέ[ω ρε παιδιά μεσημεριάτικο!!!Αυτό και αν είναι βόμβα.Το μόνο που απομένει είναι να έρθει και ο Έλυρος :Razz:

----------


## johny18

> Τι βλέ[ω ρε παιδιά μεσημεριάτικο!!!Αυτό και αν είναι βόμβα.Το μόνο που απομένει είναι να έρθει και ο Έλυρος


ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ;;;; ΠΩ ΠΩ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΩ ??? ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ???:?:?:?:?:?

----------


## sg3

αν τελικα το μπλου οραιζον μπει χιο λεσβο τα 4-5 δρομολογια τα εχει ανετα!ας πουμε οτι κανει 4 δρομολογια (λογω των αλλων εταιρειων),αν εχει αναχωρηση απο πειραια 22.00(Δευ-Τε-Παρ) στην χιο θα φτασει 6.00 και στην λεσβο 8.00.Απο λεσβο 21.00 και χιο 23.00 και στον πειραια 5.00.και ενα δρομολογιο το σαββατο 23.55!
Ετσι μπορει να χτυπησει.(ως μπλου σταρ,ως φυσιολογικα δρομολογια για τους επιβατες και καλες τιμες)

----------


## gtogias

Πίσω στο μακρυνό 1978 και επιστολογράφος αναφέρει στον Οικονομικό Ταχυδρόμο της 21ης Σεπτεμβρίου 1978 τα προβλήματα στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίου-Μυτιλήνης που επέβαλλαν τη σύσταση της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Χίου. Βεβαίαως λέει και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα:

1978 09 21 Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος σελ 31.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη μέρα πλοίο από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά δεν υπάρχει καθώς οι 2 μεγάλες εταιρείες Ηellenic Seaways kai Nel Lines  έκριναν μετά το τέλος της απεργίας οτί έπρεπε να βγούν ανεκτέλεστα τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Χίος και του Μυτιλήνη προκειμένου να γλυτώσουν καύσιμα.Αλήθεια ξέρουν μήπως πόσος κόσμος ήθελε να ταξιδέψει σήμερα και ότι έκλεισε αεροπορικά εισητήρια?Αλήθεια έχουν καταλάβει οτι το ποτήρι έχει ξεχιλίσει και ο κόσμος είναι έτοιμος να προχωρήσει σε κατάληψη του λιμανιού??
Στο τέλος θα καταντήσουμε και εμείς σαν τους Λειψούς να περιμένουμε μια φορά την εβδομάδα το πλοίο να μας φέρει γάλα και είδη πρώτης ανάγκης .
Ντροπή και αίσχος  :Mad:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη μέρα πλοίο από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά δεν υπάρχει καθώς οι 2 μεγάλες εταιρείες Ηellenic Seaways kai Nel Lines έκριναν μετά το τέλος της απεργίας οτί έπρεπε να βγούν ανεκτέλεστα τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Χίος και του Μυτιλήνη προκειμένου να γλυτώσουν καύσιμα.Αλήθεια ξέρουν μήπως πόσος κόσμος ήθελε να ταξιδέψει σήμερα και ότι έκλεισε αεροπορικά εισητήρια?Αλήθεια έχουν καταλάβει οτι το ποτήρι έχει ξεχιλίσει και ο κόσμος είναι έτοιμος να προχωρήσει σε κατάληψη του λιμανιού??
> Στο τέλος θα καταντήσουμε και εμείς σαν τους Λειψούς να περιμένουμε μια φορά την εβδομάδα το πλοίο να μας φέρει γάλα και είδη πρώτης ανάγκης .
> Ντροπή και αίσχος


 Ναι έχει κλείσει ήδη η προκυμαία της πόλης από αγανακτισμένους επιβάτες..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν έβγαλε ανεκτέλεστο opelmanos απλά μπήκε στο δρομολόγιο του για να εξυπηρετήσει τους επιβάτες της Παρασκευής-εκτός αυτού δεν σε έιδα να γράφεις κάτι όταν έκανε δρομολόγιο αμέσως μετά τη λήξη της προηγούμενης απεργίας-μήπως ήταν φθηνότερα τα καύσιμα τότε και δε το ξέραμε??Όσο για το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ του το έβγαλε ανεκτέλεστο η ''μαμά'' ΑΝΕΚ  :Wink: για να μην στέλνει 2 πλοία της τσάμπα, και να τους φορτώσει όλους στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το οποίο έπρεπε να πάει και στην κερδοφόρα άγονη ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ.Δεν είναι λίγα 65-70 φορτηγά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και 33.000 από την άγονη για να τα χάσει.Να τα βλέπεις από πολλές πλευρές τα πράγματα και όχι μονόπλευρα.ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ.

----------


## johny18

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...16&Submit.y=12 

ΤΟ ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 19:00 ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ;

----------


## Naias II

Απίστευτο!Για άλλη μια φορά, το φάντασμα ξαναχτυπά!!!:shock: :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι θα τους χάλαγε να υπήρχε ακόμα το Απτερα???
Ειναι συγκλονιστικό όμως, σε λίγο θα βγάλει και κανενα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ για Σάμο!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Με αρκετο ζωρη τα σημερινα δρομολογια τοσο του λισσος ωσο και του EUROPPEAN λογο καιρου. Συγκεκριμενα και τα δυο χαμιλοσανε και περασανε νοτια της Κεας και ανηφωριζουν αυτη την στιγμη  με πλορη στην Ανδρο με αρκετα κομενη την ταχυτητα τους.

----------


## GiannisV

Ξέρουμε όταν και τα 2 πλοία έχουν μαζί δρομολόγιο Λισσός και European Express για Πειραιά  έχουν την ίδια ώρα άφιξης (07:00) ποίο μπαίνει πρώτο στο λιμάνι? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Λογικα αυτο θα εξαρταται απο το pireas traffic αλλα λιγο δυσκολο να συμπεσουν οι ωρες αφιξης ολο και καποια μικροκαθυστερηση θα υπαρχει

----------


## GiannisV

> Λογικα αυτο θα εξαρταται απο το pireas traffic αλλα λιγο δυσκολο να συμπεσουν οι ωρες αφιξης ολο και καποια μικροκαθυστερηση θα υπαρχει


Συνήθως ποιό μπαίνει μέσα? λογικά θα είναι στάνταρ ποιό μπαίνει πάντα πρώτο τις μέρες που έχουν μαζί δρομολόγιο...

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Ξέρουμε όταν και τα 2 πλοία έχουν μαζί δρομολόγιο Λισσός και European Express για Πειραιά έχουν την ίδια ώρα άφιξης (07:00) ποίο μπαίνει πρώτο στο λιμάνι? Ευχαριστώ


 αυτο που θα ερθει πρωτο μπαινει φιλε μου!

----------


## Apostolos

To European σχεδόν πάντα πάει στο λεγόμενο "κεφάλι" τη Ιετιώνιας. Πρώτο έρχετε σχεδόν πάντα το European 0620 και ακολουθεί το Λισσός στης 0640 (οι χρόνοι ειναι οι μέσες τιμές ώρας πάντα)

----------


## GiannisV

> To European σχεδόν πάντα πάει στο λεγόμενο "κεφάλι" τη Ιετιώνιας. Πρώτο έρχετε σχεδόν πάντα το European 0620 και ακολουθεί το Λισσός στης 0640 (οι χρόνοι ειναι οι μέσες τιμές ώρας πάντα)


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου...

----------


## GiannisV

Έχουμε κανένα νέο αν η εταιρεία σκέφτεται έστω μια φορά τη βδομάδα να περνάει απο Μύκονο-Σύρο ?

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε 3 εταιρείες πλέον στη γραμμή :
BSF
HSW
NEL
Και ο Θεός βοηθός!

----------


## gnikles

> Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε 3 εταιρείες πλέον στη γραμμή :
> BSF
> HSW
> NEL
> Και ο Θεός βοηθός!


Το τελευταίο ξαναπές το χαχαχα!!!!Τον Πελαγίτη ξέχασες!!!

----------


## Georgecz3

Σε σχεση με το εν λογο αρθρο http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1676283 υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μεινουν 2 στην γραμμη.

----------


## despo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το  δημοσίευμα αυτό πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο 'πρώτο θέμα' και μετά έγινε η αναπαραγωγή και απο άλλες ιστοσελίδες. Στην κατάντια που είμαστε σήμερα, κανείς δεν ξέρει τι μπορεί να ξημερώσει αυριο, ομως το να αφήσει η ΝΕΛ τη βασική της γραμμή, οπου (υποτίθεται) είναι και η έδρα της και να πάει να πειραματιστεί σε 'άγνωστα' μέρη, θεωρώ οτι είναι ακρως επικίνδυνο. Εξ άλλου με την παρουσία του European, έχει ένα ικανοποιητικό μερίδιο όσον αφορά τα φορτηγά ενω και η πρόσφατη μείωση του ναυλολογίου των επιβατών/οχημάτων πιθανότατα θα φέρει και ενα ανάλογο μερίδιο της όποιας επιβατικής κίνησης υπάρχει αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα. Αρα το λογικό είναι οτι απο τις σκέψεις μέχρι την υλοποίηση, να περιμένουμε τι μέλλει γενέσθαι.

----------


## Naias II

Χλωμό το βλέπω. Να φύγει να πάει που;
Απ' την άλλη οι ανταγωνιστές προσφέρουν καλύτερα πλοία από την Νελ, τι να κάνουμε!

----------


## KABODETHS

http://www.ikariamag.gr/article/%CE%...CE%B9-European

----------


## despo

Οσον αφορά τα οφειλόμενα έχω ακούσει για τρίμηνη καθυστέρηση, ενω το δώρο Χριστουγέννων θα πρέπει να έχει ηδη πληρωθεί. Το συγκεκριμένο δημοσίευμα ομως δεν κάνει πουθενά λόγο για το τι οφείλει το κράτος στην εταιρεία.

----------


## thanos75

> http://www.ikariamag.gr/article/%CE%...CE%B9-European



Εάν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, προβλέπω άκρως δικαιολογημένες αντιδράσεις από τους κατοίκους της Ικαρίας και της Σάμου, καθώς αυτό σημαίνει πως θα μειωθούν τα δρομολόγια προς τα νησιά από τον Πειραιά.  Έκανα ένα τσεκάρισμα στο openseas και ήδη πως αρχές Φλεβάρη μόνο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα εμφανίζεται δρομολόγιο του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προς Ικαρία-Σάμο.

----------


## despo

Οπως λέει το σύστημα κρατήσεων το Πάτμος και το Ν. Μύκονος  έφυγαν στις 04.00 το πρωί απο τη Μυτιλήνη και απο τον Πειραιά αντίστοιχα !

----------


## gpap2006

Πολυ σύντομα οι Ικαριωτες, οι Φουρνιώτες και λοιποί 'σύντροφοι' που πεταγαν μπουκαλια στο ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ θα το νοσταλγούν. Αλλά θα είναι αργά για δάκρυα..

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το συγκεκριμένο δημοσίευμα ομως δεν κάνει πουθενά λόγο για το τι οφείλει το κράτος στην εταιρεία.


Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή το 50% + των χρημάτων που εισρέουν στην εταιρεία είναι χρήματα των* ελλήνων φορολογούμενων*….
Μόνο αυτό φτάνει για να σκεφτείς . Όλα της τα πλοία ( του εσωτερικού )εκτός από το Γιουροπεαν είναι σε άγονες, μην κάνουμε και το μαύρο άσπρο…. 
Ποια είναι η οριακή χρησιμότητα των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει η ΝΕΛ στις άγονες, πόσο δηλαδή κερδίζει ο κάθε μετακινούμενος προς το συνολικό δημόσιο τίμημα?? 
Γιατί δεν δέχονται οι αγαπητοί μας ακτοπλόοι να πληρώνονται με το κεφάλι και όχι πάγια στο χρόνο όπως τώρα ???
Το να λέμε ότι φταίει το κράτος δεν ωφελεί, αν δεν θες μην μπεις στο διαγωνισμό απεναντίας δίνονται μάχες για το κατά τα άλλα λίγο και αργοπορημένο δημόσιο χρήμα.
Υπάρχουν και τα αεροπλάνα ξέρεται!

----------


## despo

Οποιος θέλει το αερόπλανο καλά κάνει να πάει να το πάρει. Ας βρεί  τις καλές/φθηνές τιμές και καλό του ταξείδι ! Τώρα οσον αφορά τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές απλά να πώ οτι άκουσα αλλά βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να το γράψω ένα μεγάλο νούμερο οτι οφείλει το κράτος (δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το λέμε πια Ελληνικό, γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε οτι είμαστε με σφραγίδα και υπογραφή υπό κυριαρχία άλλων) και χωρις να θέλω να κάνω το συνήγορο της όποιας εταιρείας, αναρωτιέμαι πως είναι δυνατό να πληρωθούν καύσιμα που είναι πλεον μετρητοίς, πληρώματα, λιμανιάτικα κλπ. Απο την άλλη αφου ο κόσμος δεν εχει λεφτά, αρα δεν ταξειδεύει οπως πριν (πτώση επιβατικής κίνησης), δεν ψωνίζει (αρα απο τα 10 π.χ. φορτηγά που πήγαιναν πριν, θα πάνε τώρα 5). Τώρα αν πρέπει να 'πετροβολήσουμε' το Ιεράπετρα η'  το Ν. Μύκονος η' το Μυτιλήνη η' τον Θεόφιλο, εγω λέω να πάμε να πετροβολήσουμε τους υπεύθυνους που μας έφεραν στα σημερινά χάλια...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ενημερωτικα το εισητηριο με το σιδερενιο πουλι ειναι καπου στα 95 ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος..

----------


## superfast v

Ειδικα για το οτι ετεριες σαν τη Νελ θα κλεισουν δεν φταει μονο το κρατος ομως....Δειτε και τι χαζοκινησεις και χαζοδανεια εχει παρει τα τελευταια 10-15 χρονια και θα καταλαβετε

----------


## despo

Γιατί μόνο η ΝΕΛ έχει πάρει χαζοδάνεια, η' κάποιοι επιτήδειοι φάγανε ; Δεν έχεις δεί  τι όργια έχουν γίνει στη διπλανή σου πόρτα ; Αλλά επειδή επιμένεις για την ΝΕΛ να σου πώ πολύ απλά οτι κάποιοι που ασκούσαν (υποτίθεται) διοίκηση τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, έχουν ηδη πιάσει κορυφαίες πολιτικές θέσεις και κυκλοφορούν άνετοι κι'ωραίοι...

----------


## Ilias 92

Και ξαναλέω αφού το κακό δημόσιο με την κακιά τρόικα σου χρεωστάει τι την δέχεσαι την 3ετη παράταση χωρίς διαγωνισμό στον Θεόφιλο???
Επειδή δηλαδή η Νελ έφτιαξε τα ταχύπλοα και δεν έπιασαν θα την πληρώνει το κράτος ποια είναι η επάρκεια των ιδίων κεφαλαίων της ποια τα ρευστά διαθέσιμα, για να συμμετάσχεις σε ένα διαγωνισμό αυτά απαιτούνται αν θυμαμαι καλα. 
Την εταιρεία την συμπαθώ για αυτό τα λέω, όπως και για αυτό είπα να πάει το Ταξιάρχης στην θέση του Θεόφιλου ή Ρέθυμνο να μαζέψει χρήματα, ή το Τζελ όσα και να του δίνουνε χρυσό να το κάνουν η γραμμή που εκτελεί δεν βγαίνει, βαλε το από τον Πειραιά Κυκλάδες να μπορείς να σταθείς, αντί αυτού πάει και καταθέτει με τους Κεντέριδες για Χανιά. 
Για το αεροπλάνο να πω ότι και για Ρόδο από 90-120 ΕΥΡΩ είναι το εισιτήριο αν ψάξεις όμως λίγο βρίσκεις και με 38 ΕΥΡΩ παρακαλώ την στιγμή που το Μπλου Σταρ θέλει 60 + 10 φαγητό καφέ και να πάρεις και καμπίνα άλλα 20-30 και σε 15,5 ώρες όλα αυτά !!
Τι σε συμφέρει και μάλιστα όταν δεν ταξιδεύεις για το κέφι σου αλλά για δουλείες ή θέματα υγείας.

----------


## superfast v

Καταρχην δεν καταλαβα ποια ειναι''η διπλανη μου πορτα''.Ολοι πηραν δανεια αλλα τα ρεζιλικια της Νελ δεν τα εκανε κανεις αλλος σε τετοιο βαθμο.Και κλεψανε και δεν ανανεωσανε καν το στολο τους οπως τουλαχιστον εκαναν οι αλλες εταιρειες λαικης βασης.Και μην πειτα για τους Αιολους γιατι εδω γελαμε

----------


## despo

Νομίζω ευκολα μπορείς να καταλάβεις μεταφορικά τι εννοώ λέγοντας 'στη διπλανή σου πόρτα'. Αυτοι που παραγγείλανε τους Αιόλους η' πήρανε τα θαλασσοδάνεια δεν έχουν όνομα ; Τους ξέρεις η' ίσα-ίσα να κάνουμε κουβέντα ;

----------


## superfast v

Αρα δηλαδη εσυ θες να πιστευεις οτι ολα πηγαν καλα κι ωραια την εποχη που η Νελ εμπαινε στο χρημτιστηριο(ονοματα δεν θα σου κανω τη χαρη να πω,πες τα εσυ να παρεις πανω σου τη μηνυση :Sour: ) και οτι η καταραμενη η κενωνια φταει για το λουκετο που ρχεται...Συνεχισε να το πιστευεις!

----------


## despo

Δεν έχω καμμία διάθεση να κάνω κατάχρηση του φιλόξενου χώρου οπου βρισκόμαστε και συζητάμε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα, οπότε σταματάμε εδώ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ηρεμία παρακαλώ! Μην μπερδευεται τον γραπτό και τον προφορικό λόγο γιατι δημιουργούντε παρεξηγήσεις! Θεωρώ πώς λέμε το ίδιο πράμα με άλλα λόγια!

----------


## SAPPHO

Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο λοιπόν απόψε από Χίο για Πειραιά το European και μένει να δούμε αν θα είναι και ιστορικό ως το τελευταίο της εταιρείας στη γραμμή...ο καιρός θα δείξει... :Apologetic:

----------


## Ilias 92

Τόσο άσχημα δηλαδή τα πραγματα ??

----------


## Apostolos

Κάτσε μην είναι και τα τελευταία της γενικά...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Fido

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα ειναι τα τελευταία της δρομολόγια, αλλά βέβαια τα πλοία σταματούν αφενώς για να μην καταντήσουν να ειναι πραγματικά τα τελευταία δρομολόγια της εταιρείας αργότερα, και αφετέρουν για να ειναι αυτό ένας μοχλός πίεσης προς το κράτος να δώσει καποια από τα χρωστούμενα. Και σκέφτομαι ότι άμα η εταιρεία ετοιμαζόταν να ρίξει λουκέτο θα έκαναν δεξαμενισμό στο SPIRIT δυο τρεις μέρες πριν ; Θα δείξει βέβαια...Από κει και επειτα χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω το μερος του ενός ή του άλλου να πω ότι όλες οι εταιρείες έκαναν λάθος τοποθετήσεις και επένδυσαν κυνηγώντας χιμαιρες με αποτέλεσμα τώρα να βρίσκονται μεταξυ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας (και αυτή ακριβώς ειναι διαφορά στην "πάστα" του ακτοοπλόου απο τον ποντοπόρο εφοπλιστη) αλλά ειδικά η ΝΕΛ μάλλον δεν ειχε προηγούμενο. Αντί να κοιτάξει όταν ειχε το χρήμα τα πάρει 2-3 καλά συμβατικά για να αντικαταστήσει τον Τεό και το Μυτιλήνη, εκανε τη χειρότερη δυνατή επένδυση σε ταχύπλοα, που ΚΑΙ ειχαν τραγικές καταναλώσεις ΚΑΙ αποδείχτηκε οτι ειχαν σχεδιαστεί λάθος - γκαράζ, χωρος ενδιαιτήσεως πληρώματος, πλήρης έλλειψη καμπινών - ΚΑΙ στον διάπλου του Αιγαίου με καιρό έβγαιναν τα έντερα των επιβατών ΚΑΙ εγινε λάθος σχεδιασμός των δρομολογίων. Και τέλος ποιο ειναι το αποτέλεσμα ; να εχει τρια πλοια καινουρια αυτη τη στιγμή να κάθονται. Και δυστυχώς η πολιτική και η σωφροσύνη μιας εταιρείας κρίνεται επί του αποτελέσματος. Αυτά τα βλέπαμε τότε και τα λέγαμε από τότε αλλά και πάλι στη ΝΕΛ το έπαιζαν κινέζοι.

Λυπάμαι που βγήκα εκτός θέματος, αμα θέλετε το μηνυμά μου μπορεί να μεταφερθει και στα της ΝΕΛ. Από κει και έπειτα να πω οτι εκεί που η εταιρεία είχε δημιουργήσει ρεύμα προς το μέρος της και ειχε αρχίσει να παιρνει πολύ καλο μερίδιο στη γραμμή η διακοπή των δρομολογίων του European παραδίδει το "κάστρο" της ΝΕΛ στον ανταγωνισμό ο οποίος θα τρίβει τα χεράκια του και ο οποίος είχε έρθει σε εξαιρετικά δυσχερή θέση. Ειδικά για το Πάτμος, το οποίο λόγω του οτι ηταν νεότευκτο δεν ειχε την πολυτέλεια να ακολουθήσει επιθετική πολιτικη τιμών όπως έκανε η ΝΕΛ. Για να δούμε ποια θα ειναι η συνέχεια...

----------


## despo

Aναγκαστικά ομως κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε και το European να πάει για επισκευή, την οποία βέβαια δεν μπορεί την κάνει ουτε τον Αυγουστο ουτε το Πάσχα. Και οπως ήρθαν τα πράγματα για να μην κοροιδευόμαστε, δεν έχει η εταιρεία ισάξιο πλοίο για να το αντικαταστήσει και επειδή δεν προσφέρονται οι καιροί για πειραματισμούς - να βάλει δηλ. άλλο πλοίο πάνω στο Πάτμος και να πηγαινοέρχεται άδειο, έγινε νομίζω η επιλογή της λιγότερο επώδυνης λύσης.

----------


## Fido

Δεν έχεις άδικο, όμως τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική συγκυρία ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο να αποδρομολογουνται 3 πλοια ταυτοχρονα την ίδια στιγμή, με αγνωστη την ημερομηνία επαναδρομολόγησης τους. Εν τέλει το european εαν εβλεπαν οτι τους παιρνει η γραμμή θα μπορουσε να αποδρομολοηθει και Μαρτιο έτσι ωστε το Πασχα να ειναι έτοιμο. Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζουμε (και τωρα δεν εχω χρόνο να ψαξω περαιτέρω, ισως αργότερα) μηπως τυχόν εχει να περάσει καέναν special survey κλπ. Πάντως ξαναλέω ότι έτσι διευκολύνει τους αντιπαλους στη γραμμή.

 Για το ισάξιο πλοίο που λες εχεις δίκιο, και σαν τέτοιο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μονο το Μυτιλήνη το οποίο έχει φημη βράχου στη γραμμή. Εαν δεν αποδρομολογούνταν ο Θεόφιλος θα μπορούσε ίσως να γινει κάπως έτσι μαζί με τις αναγκαίες τροποποιησεις στον υπόλοιπο στόλο. Τέλος πάντων αυτοι αποφασίζουν βέβαια, αλλα να αφηνουν τη γραμμη που ανέδειξε την εταιρεια χωρις αντικαταστάτη δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο...

----------


## despo

Ακουσα για κατι πιστοποιητικά που λήγουν τον επόμενο μήνα. Οσο για το Μυτιλήνη που γράφεις, μην ξεχνάς οτι έχει αναλάβει την εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής Ικαρίας - Σάμου και θα ήταν εντελώς απαράδεκτο πριν καλά-καλά καθιερωθεί, να πείς το παίρνω το καράβι και σου στέλνω ένα άλλο.

----------


## speedrunner

> Ακουσα για κατι πιστοποιητικά που λήγουν τον επόμενο μήνα. Οσο για το Μυτιλήνη που γράφεις, μην ξεχνάς οτι έχει αναλάβει την εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής Ικαρίας - Σάμου και θα ήταν εντελώς απαράδεκτο πριν καλά-καλά καθιερωθεί, να πείς το παίρνω το καράβι και σου στέλνω ένα άλλο.


Ενώ αμα το πάει στην Παροναξία όπως κατέθεσε αίτημα στο ΣΑΣ θα είναι μια χαρά......!!!! :Sour:

----------


## despo

Εντάξει τωρα στο ΣΑΣ το τι ζητιέται, τι τελικά υλοποιείται, τι παιχνίδια παίζονται, ασε με να έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες.

----------


## Fido

Τωρα βασικά κακώς βγαινουμε εκτος θα μας δειρουν στο τελος οι μοντς,  :Fat:  αλλά στο ΣΑΣ η ΝΕΛ ζητησε την αλλαγη γραμμής και όχι κανένας άλλος. Και ομοιως και για την Ακουα Μαρια. Δεν μπορει λοιπόν να φταινε μονο οι άλλοι. 

Όσο για το Μυτιληνη θα μπορούσε να καλυπτε προσωρινα το european και ο Θεόφιλος το Μυτιλήνη μαζί με τον Ταξ. Τέλος πάντων με τα αν ακρη δε βγαινει το θεμα ειναι οτι η ΝΕΛ προς το παρον αφηνει τη βασική γραμμη της στον αναταγωνισμό κι αυτο ειναι απο μονο του αρκετο...

----------


## despo

Ναι, αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα δυστυχώς και συμβαίνει για 2η φορά.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Η Blue Star Ferries ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια του Πάτμος μέχρι 31/10/2013.

----------


## Apostolos

> Τωρα βασικά κακώς βγαινουμε εκτος θα μας δειρουν στο τελος οι μοντς,



Εχουμε ποτέ δημιουργήσει την αίσθηση των κακών μπράβων που δέρνουμε;

----------


## despo

Και οπως βλέπουμε στις αναχωρήσεις απο τον Πειραιά προστέθηκε 1 ακόμα ώρα ταξειδιού, αφου θα φεύγει πλεον στις 20.00 και η ώρα άφιξης στη Μυτιλήνη παραμένει ίδια οπως πριν.

----------


## Naias II

Ναι αυτό μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου μετά από Απρίλιο θα φεύγει στις 21:00 με ίδια ώρα άφιξης για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, οπότε θα είναι 1 ώρα λιγότερο. Εκεί που δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι είναι τα δρομολόγια προς Πειραιά.
Στην περίοδο 25/06-1/09 προστέθηκαν από Πειραιά το Σάββατο 09:00-18:00 και προς Πειραιά την Κυριακή 09:00-18:00. Δηλαδή 9ωρα δρομολόγια.
Αν βέβαια οι ώρες ισχύουν στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## despo

Το περσινό καλοκαίρι τα ωράρια τηρήθηκαν, αφου το πλοίο έχει δυνατότητες ακόμα και οταν έχει κάποια καθυστέρηση να την καλύψει. Τώρα φέτος έχω την εντύπωση τα πάντα θα εξαρτηθούν απο τον ανταγωνισμό στη γραμμή.

----------


## GiannisV

> Ναι αυτό μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου μετά από Απρίλιο θα φεύγει στις 21:00 με ίδια ώρα άφιξης για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, οπότε θα είναι 1 ώρα λιγότερο. Εκεί που δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι είναι τα δρομολόγια προς Πειραιά.
> Στην περίοδο 25/06-1/09 προστέθηκαν από Πειραιά το Σάββατο 09:00-18:00 και προς Πειραιά την Κυριακή 09:00-18:00. Δηλαδή 9ωρα δρομολόγια.
> Αν βέβαια οι ώρες ισχύουν στην πραγματικότητα.


9ωρα μες το καλοκαίρι? Τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά...

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> 9ωρα μες το καλοκαίρι? Τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά...


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## thanos75

> 9ωρα μες το καλοκαίρι? Τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά...



Νομίζω και πέρσι είχε ακριβώς τα ίδια ωράρια στα δρομολόγιά του

----------


## GiannisV

> Νομίζω και πέρσι είχε ακριβώς τα ίδια ωράρια στα δρομολόγιά του


Αν δε απατάει η μνήμη μου ήταν 8ωρο ταξίδι....ας μας πει κάποιος σίγουρα.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Από Μυτιλήνη τον Αύγουστο που είχα ταξιδέψει εγώ φύγαμε 8 το απόγευμα και φτάσαμε Πειραιά 6 το πρωί.

----------


## hsw

Πέρσι έφευγε από Πειραιά 21:00 και έφτανε Χίο 4:45 και Μυτιλήνη 7:55. ¶ρα τα ίδια ήταν και πέρσι.

----------


## GiannisV

> Πέρσι έφευγε από Πειραιά 21:00 και έφτανε Χίο 4:45 και Μυτιλήνη 7:55. ¶ρα τα ίδια ήταν και πέρσι.


Το Πειραιάς-Χίος 7ώρες και 45λεπτά είναι πιο ανεκτό...

----------


## hsw

Ε τώρα τα 15 λεπτά κάνουν τη διαφορά;;

----------


## thanos75

Ανακοινώθηκαν και τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=927

Εάν μάλιστα τα συνδυάσεις με του BS Patmos μου δίνουν την αίσθηση σχεδόν επίσημης κοινοπραξίας (αν και άτυπα υφίσταται), ώστε να μην υπάρχει κανένα κενό.  Καλό είναι πάντως που φέτος θα υπάρχουν πρωινές αναχωρήσεις από Μυτιλήνη και Σάββατο και Κυριακή πρωί

----------


## GiannisV

H Nel έχει πλοίο το οποίο να πηγαίνει απευθείας Χίο-Μυτιλήνη? Αν οχι αν σκοπεύει να βάλει και πότε? Στην ουσία είναι εκτός παιχνιδιού...

----------


## george Xios

προς το παρών η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει πλοίο στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίος- Μυτιλήνη..ακούγεται κάτι για επιστροφή του Ευρωπαίου μέσα Μάρτη....αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο..

----------


## GiannisV

> προς το παρών η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει πλοίο στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίος- Μυτιλήνη..ακούγεται κάτι για επιστροφή του Ευρωπαίου μέσα Μάρτη....αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο..


Ακούγεται σαν αστείο όλο αυτό Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία *Λέσβου* εν έτη 2013 να μην υπάρχει πλοίο στη κύρια γραμμή της. Ο Ευρωπαίος κάθεται για τη συντήρησή του?

----------


## sylver23

Κοντεύει να αλλάξει όνομα σε Ν.Ε.Ι.Σ. (Ικαρίας - Σάμου) ή ΝΕΣ (σκέτο Σάμου) :Fat:

----------


## george Xios

Ανενεργό από σήμερα το πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη στο site της ΝEL lines.

----------


## Takerman

H Blue Star αύξησε τα δρομολόγια σε 5 την εβδομάδα από 21/7-25/8. Τα δρομολόγια Παρασκευής, Σαββάτου, Κυριακής, από Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιά έγιναν ημερήσια.

----------


## Takerman

> Ανενεργό από σήμερα το πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη στο site της ΝEL lines.


Το φετινό χάλι δε θυμάμαι να έχει ξαναγίνει από θέμα προγραμματισμού. Τουλάχιστον στη κύρια γραμμή της.

----------


## iclink

> Το φετινό χάλι δε θυμάμαι να έχει ξαναγίνει από θέμα προγραμματισμού. Τουλάχιστον στη κύρια γραμμή της.


Γενικοτερα τετοιο χαλι δεν εχει ξαναγινει! Και προγραμματισμος να υπηρχε δεν εμεινε κανενα πλοιο διαθεσιμο να βγαλει τα καστανα απο την φωτια...

----------


## george Xios

Aπο 8 Ιουλίου και μάλλον, η απάντηση των κεντρικών της ΝΕΛ σε ερωτήσεις κόσμου για πλοίο από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη

----------


## Takerman

> Aπο 8 Ιουλίου και μάλλον, η απάντηση των κεντρικών της ΝΕΛ σε ερωτήσεις κόσμου για πλοίο από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη


Το 28 Ιουνίου έγινε 8 Ιουλίου και βλέπουμε. Τόσο χάλια ήταν το Ionian Sky κι έπεσαν τόσο έξω?

----------


## Ilias 92

> Aπο 8 Ιουλίου και μάλλον, η απάντηση των κεντρικών της ΝΕΛ σε ερωτήσεις κόσμου για πλοίο από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη


Έλα απαντάνε σε τηλέφωνα, γιατί εγώ ξέρω ότι δύσκολα πιάνεις γραμμή και αν το σηκώσουν είναι σαν να τους έβρισες την μάνα!!

----------


## zamas

*Αλλαγές στο χειμερινό ακτοπλοϊκό τοπίο...*
 *Δεν είναι απίθανη μείωση δρομολογίων,  ενώ πιθανή θεωρείται η αντικατάσταση των πλοίων μέχρι το Μάρτη*

Το  τοπίο των ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών φυσικά και δεν έμεινε ανεπηρέαστο  από την οικονομική κρίση, γεγονός που αποτυπώνεται στο πρόγραμμα των  εβδομαδιαίων δρομολογίων, τα οποία από τις αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη  περιορίστηκαν σε 6, με τις δύο εταιρείες, που έχουν πλοίο τους στη  γραμμή Χίου – Πειραιά, να εκτελούν εναλλάξ τα δρομολόγια, καθημερινά,  εκτός Σαββάτου, ημέρα που ούτε μπορείς να ταξιδέψεις ακτοπλοϊκώς από Χίο  για Πειραιά, ούτε από Πειραιά για Χίο.   Κι αν αυτές είναι οι φθινοπωρινές  συνθήκες, τουλάχιστον με βάσει το πλάνο των δρομολογίων που έχει  δημοσιευθεί και καλύπτει το διάστημα μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου, άγνωστο  είναι ακόμα αν θα υπάρξουν κι άλλες περικοπές, ενΆ όψει χειμερινών  δρομολογίων, που αναμένεται να ανακοινωθούν αυτές τις ημέρες από την HSWκαι την BSF.
   ¶λλωστε στο σχετικό ερώτημα ο ναυτιλιακός πράκτορας, Θόδωρος Μιχαλάκης, απάντησε στην «Α» ότι «όλα είναι πιθανά».
Όσον αφορά τις αλλαγές, δεδομένες πρέπει να θεωρούνται εκείνες στα πλοία που θα εκτελούν τα δρομολόγια το χειμώνα. Ήδη η HSW  υπέβαλε  αίτημα στο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών για αντικατάσταση του  «Νήσος Χίος» με το «Αριάδνη» από τις 16 Οκτωβρίου, αντικατάσταση την  οποία ο κ.  Μιχαλάκης, χαρακτήρισε  θετική, αφού πρόκειται για ένα  μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, με περισσότερες καμπίνες και μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ, που  καλύπτει τις ανάγκες ζήτησης της χειμερινής περιόδου.   Μάλιστα είναι πιθανό το «Νήσος  Χίος» να μείνει σε ακινησία για μεγαλύτερο, από το παρελθόν, διάστημα  και το «Αριάδνη» - αν το ΣΑΣ εγκρίνει το αίτημα- να είναι στη γραμμή μας  μέχρι το Μάρτη.
   Δεν αποκλείεται ανάλογη κίνηση να κάνει και η δεύτερη εταιρεία, αντικαθιστώντας για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα το BlueStarPatmos.
   Στις δηλώσεις του στην ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ο κ. Μιχαλάκης αναφέρθηκε επίσης στο θέμα των *εκπτώσεων*  στα εισιτήρια, που όσον αφορά τους φοιτητές και τις οικογένειές του,  συνεχίζεται το μείον 35%, μέχρι τις 15 Οκτωβρίου με τα πλοία της BSFκαι μέχρι τις 20 Οκτωβρίου με τα πλοία της HSW, ενώ επίσης διαβεβαίωσε ότι παραμένει σε ισχύ το καθεστώς των μειωμένων, κατά 50%, εισιτηρίων για τους συνταξιούχους ΝΑΤ.

*Πηγή:* http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.gr...post_9527.html
*Aναδημοσιευση απο:* _www.alithia.gr_

----------


## Apostolos

Το Πάτμος θα αντικατασταθεί πιθανών με το Αριάδνη ή το Blue Star 1-2...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

¶ντε και SUPERFAST στη γραμμή... Γιατί έτσι όπως πάει το Π-Χ-Μ θα το καταντήσουν σαν τη Κρήτη...

----------


## gpap2006

To patmos γιατι να αντικατασταθει?

----------


## despo

Ενω δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί ακόμα τα δρομολόγια απο 1/11 και μετά, παρατηρώ οτι ηδη έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα
του Πάτμος απο 1/4/2014 !. Τι μπορεί άραγε να σημαίνει αυτό ;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> To patmos γιατι να αντικατασταθει?


Πρέπει να κάνει κι αυτό την ακινησία του, καθώς δουλεύει ακαταπαύστως απ' τον Ιούλιο του 2012.

----------


## thanos75

> To patmos γιατι να αντικατασταθει?


Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ταξιδεύει αδιάλειπτα από το καλοκαίρι του 2012 που ήρθε.  Λογικά είναι να χρειαστεί να περάσει δεξαμενισμό ή ενδεχομένως κάποιους μεμονωμένους ελέγχους.  Θεωρητικά λοιπόν θα πρέπει να σταματήσει για κανένα δίμηνο από τη γραμμή και σε αυτό το διάστημα να αντικατασταθεί- τώρα από ποιό είδωμεν (μάλλον Blue star 2 ή ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ).  Εκτός κι αν για κανένα δίμηνο μπορούν τα δρομολόγια να καλυφθούν μόνο με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (αν και δεν το πιστεύω)

----------


## thanos75

[QUOTE=karavofanatikos;509262]Πρέπει να κάνει κι αυτό την ακινησία του, καθώς δουλεύει ακαταπαύστως απ' τον Ιούλιο του 2012.[/QUOTE}

Πιάσε κόκκινο φίλε μου...μαζί απαντήσαμε :Cocksure:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ταξιδεύει αδιάλειπτα από το καλοκαίρι του 2012 που ήρθε.  Λογικά είναι να χρειαστεί να περάσει δεξαμενισμό ή ενδεχομένως κάποιους μεμονωμένους ελέγχους.  Θεωρητικά λοιπόν θα πρέπει να σταματήσει για κανένα δίμηνο από τη γραμμή και σε αυτό το διάστημα να αντικατασταθεί- τώρα από ποιό είδωμεν (μάλλον Blue star 2 ή ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ).  Εκτός κι αν για κανένα δίμηνο μπορούν τα δρομολόγια να καλυφθούν μόνο με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (αν και δεν το πιστεύω)



Βάση της χωρετικότητας του γκαράζ του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μπορεί να καλυφθεί η γραμμή πλήρως μόνο από το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ νομίζω. Οπότε -προσωπικά- δε το αποκλείω.

----------


## gpap2006

Οι ακινησίες των blue star συνηθως δεν διαρκουν πανω απο 20 μέρες οπότε για ενα τόσο συντομο διαστημα θα μπορουσε να ανεβει και το delos. Το να αντικατασταθει με πλοιο αλλης εταιριας δεν πολυταιριαζει με τις μεχρι τωρα συνηθειες της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ.

----------


## george Xios

Η Blue star θα αντικαταστήσει σίγουρα το Patmos.. ακόμα όμως είναι ρευστό το ποιο πλοίο της θα βάλει στην γραμμή...

----------


## gpap2006

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μεινει η blue star στη γραμμη και μετα τις 22/10?

----------


## george Xios

> Ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μεινει η blue star στη γραμμη και μετα τις 22/10?


OXI.. πολλά σενάρια επί χάρτου... ανοιχτά ακόμα όλα τα ενδεχόμενα 3 σενάρια ακούγονται: 1) Παραμονή μόνο του Αριάδνη στην γραμμή
2) αντικατάσταση του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ για τον δεξαμενισμο και το ακραίο πλοίο ανά 2 ημέρες στην γραμμή!!! Εν αναμονή!!!

----------


## High1

Mήπως κάνουν καμιά κοινοπραξία HSW-Blue Star στην γραμμή με αφορμή την άφιξη του Αριάδνη και αφήσουν μόνο το Αριάδνη;

----------


## thanos75

> Mήπως κάνουν καμιά κοινοπραξία HSW-Blue Star στην γραμμή με αφορμή την άφιξη του Αριάδνη και αφήσουν μόνο το Αριάδνη;


Εάν γίνει μια τέτοιου είδους κοινοπραξία, τότε δεν γίνεται να μείνει μόνο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όλο το χειμώνα.  Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πιο πιθανο μου φαίνεται να "σπάσουν" το χειμώνα στα δύο, 3 μήνες δηλαδή μόνο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και 3 μόνο το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ με 4-5 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα το καθένα.  Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως πως αυτό είναι το καλύτερο σενάριο για την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Λέτε να δούμε το Αριάδνη με δελφίνια+αστέρι μαζί;;

----------


## despo

Είναι σίγουρο οτι το Αριάδνη θα μπεί στη γραμμή ; Και αυτό γιατί μόλις την Πέμπτη άκουσα οτι σχεδιάζουν ναύλωση/πώληση...

----------


## george Xios

Έχει κατατεθεί και το σχετικό αίτημα για το Σ.Α.Σ. που θα γίνει αύριο....

----------


## george Xios

*Με ένα πλοίο μένει η γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη(*

----------


## KABODETHS

άσχημα τα νέα για τα νησιά.
Το Blue Star Patmos από 22/10/13 βγαίνει σε ακινησία χωρίς να αντικατασταθεί.
Η Χίος και η Μυτιλήνη μένουν με 3(ίσως 4) δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα...
Είναι αλήθεια ότι πρόκειται για ένα πισωγύρισμα για τα νησιά αλλά στην σημερινή Ελλάδα της τρόικας και του μνημονίου που κυβερνούν οι τράπεζες, τίποτα δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένο- ακόμα και η καθημερινή σύνδεση των νησιών με την πρωτεύουσα..

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Αυτό πάντως που συμβαίνει είναι απαράδεκτο. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να δικαιολογηθεί η BSF είναι να μοιραστεί το διάστημα και μετά να φύγει η hsw από τη γραμμή.Πλοίο έχει για να αντικαταστήσει το Πάτμος

----------


## thanos75

> Αυτό πάντως που συμβαίνει είναι απαράδεκτο. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να δικαιολογηθεί η BSF είναι να μοιραστεί το διάστημα και μετά να φύγει η hsw από τη γραμμή.Πλοίο έχει για να αντικαταστήσει το Πάτμος


Εντελώς απαράδεκτο πραγματικά και τεράστιο πισογύρισμα για μια γραμμή που έχει κάποια κίνηση και τους χειμερινούς μήνες. Θυμάμαι Νοέμβριο μήνα πέρσι υπήρχαν στη γραμμή και το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και το European Express και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ -με 3 δρομολόγια αν δεν απατώμαι την εβδομάδα το καθένα. Με άλλα λόγια τα 9 δρομολόγια γίνονται 4 (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) έστω και με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Εντελώς foul κίνηση από μέρους της BSF Είμαι σίγουρος πως τόσο οι Χιώτες όσο και οι Λέσβιοι θα το θυμούνται αυτό για αρκετό καιρό- εκτός κι αν τελευταία στιγμή στο πλαίσιο της άτυπης κοινοπραξίας τους αποφασίσουν να μοιραστούν το διάστημα όπως είπες

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εμένα αυτό που με εντυπωσιάζει είναι πως η εταιρεία διώχνει το πλοίο της ενόψει τριημέρου 28ης Οκτωβρίου, όπου όλο και κάτι περισσότερο θα έβαζε στο παντελόνι. Γιατί τόση βιασύνη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Αλήθεια, υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο ένα απ' το δύο πλοία (Αριάδνη - Πελαγίτης) να αλλάξουν τις ημέρες προσέγγισής τους στα νησιά, ώστε να υπάρχει καθημερινή τροφοδοσία σε Χίο & Μυτιλήνη;;

----------


## despo

Αφου έκαναν μια καλή αρπαχτή με 5 δρομολόγια το καλοκαίρι που είχε κίνηση, τώρα με το που έχει πέσει παίρνουν δρόμο, με το αιτιολογικό της επισκευής, χωρις οπως φαίνεται να θέλουν να αντικαταστήσουν το πλοίο, οπως άλλωστε κάνουν σε όλες τις άλλες γραμμές που έχουν. Πλοία διαθέσιμα εννοείται οτι έχουν, αλλά εδω που τα λέμε αφου δεν φροντίζει η Ν.Ε.Λ. να έχει πλοίο στη γραμμή, θα ενδιαφερθεί η Μπλου Σταρ ;

----------


## Takerman

Με 53.000 πληθυσμό η Χίος και 87.000 η Λέσβος, με 3-4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα η τροφοδοσία των νησιών θα γίνει προβληματική μάλλον.

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως το Blue Star Patmos στα συστήματα της εταιρίας εμφανίζεται από 1 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ(!!!!)

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάντως το Blue Star Patmos στα συστήματα της εταιρίας εμφανίζεται από 1 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ(!!!!)


Να μην σώσει και ξανάρθει εδώ η ΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ με τέτοιες πολιτικές που εφαρμόζει φαίνεται πόσο πολύ νοιάζεται για τον κόσμο!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μανωλάκη σουτ  εσύ, γιατί θα σου στείλουνε τη νεροΜαρία... bring.gif

----------


## captain Stratis

λαθος η σωστο για την ΝΕΛ που αφησε την γραμμη  Π.Χ.Μ. ο χρονος θα μας το πει αλλα θεωρω οτι πλεον η ΒSF και HSW λειτουργουν σαν να ειναι μια εταιρεια στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη το βλεπω λιγακι σαν αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο αλλα επιφυλασσομαι. δεν το κρυβω θα ηθελα να δρομολογησει και η ΝΕΛ ξανα καποιο πλοιο στη γραμμη που την εκανε εταιρεια.

----------


## KABODETHS

Πάντως θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι στα χρόνια που εξυπηρέτησε μονοπωλιακά την γραμμή η ΝΕΛ, ουδέποτε τέθηκε θέμα καθημερινής σύνδεσης των νησιών. Ίσως τελικά στην Ελλάδα το παλαιό καθεστώς των αδειών σκοπιμότητας να ήταν το ιδανικό για την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών. Το κράτος τώρα θα πρέπει να δει σοβαρά το θέμα της σύνδεσης των νησιών με το κέντρο.Οι εταιρείες έχοντας στόχο την μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους για τους μετόχους τους, ορθά λειτουργούν διακόπτοντας μη κερδοφόρα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Psarianos

'Αλλες εποχές τότε,άλλες τώρα.Τότε ο κόσμος είχε λεφτά να πάει μία εκδρομή καί τα Σαββατοκύριακα,τώρα δέν έχει ούτε για να καλύψει βασικές ανάγκες της ζωής του. Κάπως έτσι έχει περιοριστεί η επιβατική κίνηση σε όλες τις γραμμές και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα φορτηγά/οχήματα,απο την στιγμή που το εμπόριο και η 'ανάπτυξη' υπάρχουν μόνο στα παραμύθια που μας διηγούνται οι δίαφοροι πολιτικοί :Mask: 

Το κράτος δέν πρέπει να δεί την σύνδεση των νησιών με το κέντρο αλλά πώς θα βγούμε απο αυτό το αδιέξοδο οικονομικό τούνελ.'Οταν μάς μαζεύουν τα ευρώ και πηγαίνουν σέ ενα βαρέλι χώρις πάτο,είναι φυσιολογικό να έχουμε φτάσει όλοι στην εξαθλίωση και σιγά σιγά να τραβάμε κ τα μεγάλα κεφάλια μαζί μας(τώρα δέν θα έχουμε πλοίο καθημερινά,αύριο ίσως να κόψουν κ τα αεροπλάνα επειδή δέν θα ταξιδεύει κανείς,μεθαύριο θα κόβουν το ρεύμα για κάποιες ώρες γιατί η ΔΕΗ δέν θα έχει να βάλει πετρέλαιο στις μηχανές της...).

----------


## sg3

το καλυτερο μηπως ηταν να μπει ο διαγορας στη θεση του που ειναι πιο οικονομικος???
και το πατμος δωδεκανησα στην αγονη??

----------


## george Xios

*Οριστικά με ένα πλοίο η γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.*

----------


## Takerman

"Σε ερωτήσεις δημοσιογράφων σχετικά με τις αντιδράσεις της Ναυτιλιακής  Εταιρείας Λέσβου για τη δρομολόγηση του νέου πλοίου στη γραμμή  Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη και για το αν τα μέχρι τώρα δρομολόγια αρκούσαν  για την εξυπηρέτηση της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής, ο κ. Θεοδωράτος απάντησε:  «Ο ανταγωνισμός είναι υγεία. Κάτω από μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις το μόνο  που πετυχαίνουμε είναι να υποβαθμίζουμε το προϊόν μας».
*Σχετικά με το  αν το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στη γραμμή, ακόμα κι αν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε  όπως το έχει υπολογίσει η εταιρεία ο κ. Θεοδωράτος είπε πως «ήρθαμε για  να μείνουμε και θα στηρίξουμε την επένδυσή μας*»."

Πηγή: http://www.lesvosreport.gr/lesvos-ma...%BC%CE%B5.html




Για να θυμόμαστε τι είπαν στη παρουσίαση του πλοίου.

----------


## Psarianos

Μα δέν φεύγει η Blue Star απο την γραμμή,απλά θα σταματήσει το πλοίο της για δύο μήνες χωρίς αντικατάσταση.Το ίδιο θα κάνει η Χελλένικ το δίμηνο Γενάρη,Φλεβάρη,τί σημαίνει ότι εγκαταλείπει κι αυτή την γραμμή; :Single Eye:

----------


## Takerman

Δες από το 4,18΄ έως το 5΄.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSiVKhapuHg

----------


## Psarianos

Απ' όσα λέει ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος στα 30 δεύτερα που μου υπέδειξες,δέν διαπίστωσα να λέει πουθενά 'δέν θα λείψουμε ούτε μία μέρα απο την γραμμή,και άν το κανούμε αυτό,θα βάλουμε σίγουρα άλλο πλοίο' :Cocksure: 

Γιατί όμως ψειρίζουμε αυτά που είχαν πεί στα εγκαίνια πρίν δύο καλοκαίρια; Τί θα έλεγαν δηλαδή 'ξεκινάμε την γραμμή αλλά να έχετε τον φόβο ανα πάσα στιγμή ότι μπορεί να βγάλουμε το πλοίο μας κ να μήν βάλουμε άλλο για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα' :Worked Till 5am: 

Τέτοιες ομιλίες είναι όπως αυτές που γίνονται σε προεκλογική περιόδο,λέγονται δηλαδή αυτά που θέλει να ακούσει ο λαός.

Αν άρχισουμε και ψάχνουμε τί έχουν πεί και οι άλλες εταιρίες της γραμμής,τότε θα βρούμε πολλά μαργαριτάρια :Mask:

----------


## captain Stratis

μαργαρηταρια που ειναι κρυμμενα στο βυθο !!!

εχουν κανει την Χιο και την Μυτιληνη να μοιαζει με την Κρητη !

----------


## Takerman

Ελάτε στη θέση του μόνιμου κάτοικου ή του επαγγελματία.

----------


## george Xios

http://www.chiostv.gr/index.php?opti...9-18&Itemid=26

Συμφωνα με το λιμεναρχειο Χιου η ΗSW έκανε την σχέτικη αίτηση για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μέχρι 9/1(!!) επίσης το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα για την ''απόσυρση'' του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ μέχρι 6/1(!)... 

Προσωπικά και εαν μεινουν ετσι οι ημερομηνιες ερχεται το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, φευγει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ..

----------


## captain Stratis

βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο σε τοπικη εφημεριδα.

http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/50984-ploio-treis-fores-tin-evdomada

----------


## thanos75

> http://www.chiostv.gr/index.php?opti...9-18&Itemid=26
> 
> Συμφωνα με το λιμεναρχειο Χιου η ΗSW έκανε την σχέτικη αίτηση για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μέχρι 9/1(!!) επίσης το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα για την ''απόσυρση'' του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ μέχρι 6/1(!)... 
> 
> Προσωπικά και εαν μεινουν ετσι οι ημερομηνιες ερχεται το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, φευγει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ..


Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για αυτό τελικά φίλε μου. Σύμφωνα με μια δοκιμή που έκανα πριν λίγο στις ηλεκτρονικές κρατήσεις της BSF για το Μάρτιο, το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ φαίνεται να εμφανίζεται και πάλι στη γραμμή μετά την 01/04/2014!!!! Επιπλέον δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας νωρίτερα στη γραμμή.  Μακάρι βέβαια να αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι τότε, αλλά δυστυχώς φαίνεται η γραμμή να γυρνάει πολλά χρόνια πίσω φέτος το χειμώνα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτός που θα κάνει πάρτυ φέτος με αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ο ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ, ενώ και η HSW σίγουρα θα είναι ενισχυμένη στα μάτια των ντόπιων.  Κρίμα πραγματικά....

Πάντως αυτός ο χειμώνας θα μπορούσε να είναι μια χρυσή ευκαιρία για τη ΝΕΛ προκειμένου να αποδείξει εάν έχει ακόμα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για τη γραμμή αυτή, αν και προσωπικά πολύ αμφιβάλλω εάν θα κάνει κάποια κίνηση

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για αυτό τελικά φίλε μου. Σύμφωνα με μια δοκιμή που έκανα πριν λίγο στις ηλεκτρονικές κρατήσεις της BSF για το Μάρτιο, το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ φαίνεται να εμφανίζεται και πάλι στη γραμμή μετά την 01/04/2014!!!! Επιπλέον δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας νωρίτερα στη γραμμή.  Μακάρι βέβαια να αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι τότε, αλλά δυστυχώς φαίνεται η γραμμή να γυρνάει πολλά χρόνια πίσω φέτος το χειμώνα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτός που θα κάνει πάρτυ φέτος με αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ο ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ, ενώ και η HSW σίγουρα θα είναι ενισχυμένη στα μάτια των ντόπιων.  Κρίμα πραγματικά....
> 
> Πάντως αυτός ο χειμώνας θα μπορούσε να είναι μια χρυσή ευκαιρία για τη ΝΕΛ προκειμένου να αποδείξει εάν έχει ακόμα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για τη γραμμή αυτή, αν και προσωπικά πολύ αμφιβάλλω εάν θα κάνει κάποια κίνηση


Καράβι έχει η ΝΕΛ να κάνει την γραμμή -Ο Θεόφιλος κάθεται..ας μπει λοιπόν στην γραμμή ευκαιρία  να βγεί και απο την ναφθαλίνη ...από το να μην υπάρχει καθόλου πλοίο ας πηγαίνει και με 16 μιλάκια.Υπάρχει βέβαια και το Ιόνιαν Σκυ που ταιριάζει γάντι για την γραμμή, και οικονομικό και καλή ταχύτητα και πολύ καλό εσωτερικό και μεγάλο γκαράζ

----------


## george Xios

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...10chios_gr.pdf Τα δρομολόγια του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...

----------


## captain Stratis

> Καράβι έχει η ΝΕΛ να κάνει την γραμμή -Ο Θεόφιλος κάθεται..ας μπει λοιπόν στην γραμμή ευκαιρία  να βγεί και απο την ναφθαλίνη ...από το να μην υπάρχει καθόλου πλοίο ας πηγαίνει και με 16 μιλάκια.Υπάρχει βέβαια και το Ιόνιαν Σκυ που ταιριάζει γάντι για την γραμμή, και οικονομικό και καλή ταχύτητα και πολύ καλό εσωτερικό και μεγάλο γκαράζ



Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου φιλε. 
Και αν η ΝΕΛ καταφερνε να δρομολογισει το Ιιονιαν Σκυ πιστευω οτι θα ξανακερδιζε τη γραμμη και θα εχει και την στηριξη του κοσμου.

----------


## mpal21

Παιδια να κανω μια ερωτιση? πωσ γινετε το πλοιο απο 21/10/13 την τεταρτη το πλοιο να αναχωρει απο πειραια στις 21:00 με ωρα αφιξησ στις 07:55 στην Μυτιληνη μετα να μην εχει εκινη την μερα δρομολογειο επιστροφης και την Πεμπτη να αναχωρει απο Πειραια??
Η εγω δεν διαβαζω καλα η το πλοιο θα φευγει ''κενο επιβατων'' για πειραια απο Μυτιληνη.
Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος αλλα κατι δε μου καθετε καλα με το προγραμμα των δρομολογιων.

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδια να κανω μια ερωτιση? πωσ γινετε το πλοιο απο 21/10/13 την τεταρτη το πλοιο να αναχωρει απο πειραια στις 21:00 με ωρα αφιξησ στις 07:55 στην Μυτιληνη μετα να μην εχει εκινη την μερα δρομολογειο επιστροφης και την Πεμπτη να αναχωρει απο Πειραια??
> Η εγω δεν διαβαζω καλα η το πλοιο θα φευγει ''κενο επιβατων'' για πειραια απο Μυτιληνη.
> Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος αλλα κατι δε μου καθετε καλα με το προγραμμα των δρομολογιων.


Φίλε μου μάλλον κάτι δεν βλέπεις καλά καθώς την Πέμπτη έχει αναχώρηση απο Μυτιλήνη στις 9:00 το πρωί με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 18:35!!!!!

----------


## mpal21

Σωστος φιλε μου δεν το ειχα παρατιρισει οτι φευγει πρωι... Λαθος μου

----------


## gpap2006

Εδώ που τα λέμε, τα 4 δρομολόγια από ένα τόσο μεγάλο πλοίο αρκούν για να 'σκουπίσουν' όλη την κίνηση τέτοια εποχή και με το παραπάνω. Οι αντιδράσεις είναι περισσότερο για ψυχολογικούς λόγους που δεν θα υπάρχει καθημερινή δυνατότητα να ταξιδέψει ο επιβάτης.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το Σάββατο που έχει κενό χωρίς δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη, μήπως μυρίζει προέκταση δρομολογίου μία φορά τη βδομάδα όπως είχε γραφτεί σε ένα δημοσίευμα ??
Γιατί μέχρι τις 20:00 της Κυριακής που φεύγει από Μυτιλήνη, προλαβαίνει άνετα !!!
Θα μου πείτε, δρομολογείται ο ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ. Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές...λέω εγώ και οι bookmakers...

----------


## george Xios

Δεν θα κάνει προέκταση.... θα κάθετε στην Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Σάββατο που έχει κενό χωρίς δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη, μήπως μυρίζει προέκταση δρομολογίου μία φορά τη βδομάδα όπως είχε γραφτεί σε ένα δημοσίευμα ??
> Γιατί μέχρι τις 20:00 της Κυριακής που φεύγει από Μυτιλήνη, προλαβαίνει άνετα !!!
> Θα μου πείτε, δρομολογείται ο ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ. Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές...λέω εγώ και οι bookmakers...


Εσυ όλο λόγια είσαι...για πάρε το μηδέν να δεις θα βγεί κανένας? :Sour:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το μονοπώλιο της ΝΕΛ έχει καταντήσει λίγο αηδία εδώ πάνω. Ενημερωτικά...

----------


## speedrunner

Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο απο 09/01 το Blue Star Patmos επιστρέφει (μόνο του) στην γραμμή στα ίδια δρομολόγια που έχει τώρα το Αριάδνη!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο απο 09/01 το Blue Star Patmos επιστρέφει (μόνο του) στην γραμμή στα ίδια δρομολόγια που έχει τώρα το Αριάδνη!!!


Παρατήρησα πάντως φίλε μου κάτι αρκετά περίεργο.  Στο openseas πράγματι έχει περασμένα δρομολόγια του BS Patmos από 9 Ιανουαρίου και μετά, τα οποία όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι ίδια με αυτά που κάνει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τώρα, στο site όμως της BSF δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν ανοιχτά πλάνα για online κράτηση εκείνη την περίοδο.  Ουσιαστικά εμφανίζει το Patmos στα δρομολόγια μετά την 1η Απριλίου :Distrust:

----------


## speedrunner

> Παρατήρησα πάντως φίλε μου κάτι αρκετά περίεργο.  Στο openseas πράγματι έχει περασμένα δρομολόγια του BS Patmos από 9 Ιανουαρίου και μετά, τα οποία όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι ίδια με αυτά που κάνει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τώρα, στο site όμως της BSF δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν ανοιχτά πλάνα για online κράτηση εκείνη την περίοδο.  Ουσιαστικά εμφανίζει το Patmos στα δρομολόγια μετά την 1η Απριλίου


Πολύ σωστά, τα πλάνα έχουν περαστεί στο openseas αλλα ακόμη δεν είναι διαθέσιμα για κρατήσεις, θα γίνει και αυτό πολύ σύντομα, απο την στιγμή που περάστηκαν στο openseas είναι και σίγουρο!!!!

----------


## despo

Ανατροπή σκηνικού/απαγορευτικού και αναχώρηση σήμερα απο Μυτιλήνη για την Αριάδνη στις 17.00 !

----------


## george Xios

Kαι φυσικά νέα ανεκτέλεστα!

Τα παρακάτω δρομολόγια του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα παραμείνουν ανεκτέλεστα :

Τετάρτη 11/12/13: Από Πειραιά 21:00 για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη
Πέμπτη 12/12/13: Από Μυτιλήνη 09:00 για Χίο- Πειραιά

----------


## george Xios

Ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια η Blue Star Ferries.....
http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## dimitris!

Ρε παιδιά πρόκειται να κάνω ενα ταξίδι στη Χίο για επαγγελμνατικούς λόγους μέσα στον Μάρτιο. Εαν κατάλαβα καλά δρομολόγια θα πραγματοποιεί μόνο το Blue Star 1 και η Hellenic δεν έχει κανένα πλοίο μέχρι τον Απρίλη? Πωπω ρε γαμώτο πως κατάντησε έτσι η ναυτιλία μας...

----------


## Takerman

Πληροφοριακά το αναφέρω και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
Πειραιάς-Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιάς για Απρίλιο 2 άτομα οικονομική θέση και 1 ΙΧ με HSW, κόστος 242 €.
Το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με BS, 364 €.
122 € διαφορά είναι μεγάλο ποσό.

----------


## despo

> Πληροφοριακά το αναφέρω και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
> Πειραιάς-Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιάς για Απρίλιο 2 άτομα οικονομική θέση και 1 ΙΧ με HSW, κόστος 242 €.
> Το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με BS, 364 €.
> 122 € διαφορά είναι μεγάλο ποσό.


Φίλε Takerman η διαφορά ειναι μολις 10¤, διότι θα πρέπει να έχεις κάνει κοστολόγηση σε μέρα οπου η Ελλένικ έχει προσφορά το ΙΧ 50¤ ανα διαδρομή. Η φτηνότερη ολων ειναι η ΝΕΛ μετα απο 23 ώρες ταξείδι :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Takerman

> Φίλε Takerman η διαφορά ειναι μολις 10¤, διότι θα πρέπει να έχεις κάνει κοστολόγηση σε μέρα οπου η Ελλένικ έχει προσφορά το ΙΧ 50¤ ανα διαδρομή. Η φτηνότερη ολων ειναι η ΝΕΛ μετα απο 23 ώρες ταξείδι


Φίλε και πατριώτη despo, η HSW έχει τις προσφορές ανοικτές μέχρι και για τα δρομολόγια του καλοκαιριού που είναι και full season, οπότε δεν είναι ευκαιριακή η τιμή (εξαίρεση η αρχή της Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας). Για κάποιον που ξέρει πότε θα ταξιδέψει, αξίζει.

----------


## Takerman

Πάντως μακάρι να υπήρχε και η ΝΕΛ στη γραμμή γιατί είχε αρκετά καλύτερες εκπτώσεις.

----------


## despo

> Πάντως μακάρι να υπήρχε και η ΝΕΛ στη γραμμή γιατί είχε αρκετά καλύτερες εκπτώσεις.


Φίλε Takerman, κατ'αρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, ομως τα πράγματα με την ΝΕΛ δεν φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν τόσο καλά (για να μην πώ πολύ άσχημα), διότι μόλις τώρα έβγαλε ανακοίνωση οτι δεν θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο σήμερα το βράδυ... Οσον αφορά την προσφορά της Ελλένικ, ειναι μεν σίγουρα συμφέρουσα, αφορά ομως λιγοστές θέσεις. Οποιος προλάβει τον Κύριον είδε !

----------


## nik

Έχει ακούσει κανείς τί πρόκειται να γίνει στη γραμμή τη φετινή χειμερινή περίοδο μετά την 1η Νοεμβρίου; 
Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε πως η HSW θα μείνει στη γραμμή μόνο με το Νήσος Μύκονος που πήρε την άγονη. Με δρομολόγια μόλις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα και κάπου 14+ ώρες για το Πειραιάς - Χίος!
Η Blue Star ακόμα δεν έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα και "δεν ξέρουν" απ' ότι λένε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Noμίζω η BSF θα παίξει με το ΒS1 πάλι,αλλά λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## fredy13

> Noμίζω η BSF θα παίξει με το ΒS1 πάλι,αλλά λεπτομέρειες...


Παλι? Ειχε και στο παρελθον μπει το ΒΣ1 σε αυτη τη γραμμη? Δεν το θυμαμαι...Ετος?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παλι? Ειχε και στο παρελθον μπει το ΒΣ1 σε αυτη τη γραμμη? Δεν το θυμαμαι...Ετος?


 Πέρσι! :Fat:

----------


## fredy13

> Πέρσι!


Μα το πατμος δεν ηταν περσι στην γραμμη? Ειχε μπει σαν σκατζα σε καποια φαση και το ΒΣ1?...Μνημη χρυσοψαρο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειχε μπει σαν σκατζα σε καποια φαση και το ΒΣ1?


Ακριβώς φίλε μου.

----------


## nik

> Noμίζω η BSF θα παίξει με το ΒS1 πάλι,αλλά λεπτομέρειες...


Για να δούμε, γιατί για την ώρα το πρόγραμμα της BSF τελειώνει στις 31/10 και δεν έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα ακόμα.

----------


## hsw

Θα μείνει μόνο του το Πάτμος από 1/11 μέχρι μέσα περίπου Ιανουαρίου λόγικα με 4 δρομολόγια όπως πέρσι και μετά νομίζω θα ξαναμπεί η Αριάδνη!

----------


## KABODETHS

BLUE STAR 1 + ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

----------


## thanos75

Όπως ακριβώς και πέρσι δηλαδή, σπάνε το χειμώνα στα 2, αναλαμβάνοντας από ένα δυομισάμηνο περίπου η κάθε εταιρία με 4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα, και με πλοία χαμηλότερου κόστους (βλέπε π.χ. BLUE STAR 1 αντί για ΠΑΤΜΟΣ).  Τα δρομολόγια του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δε νομίζω ότι μπορούν να προσμετρηθούν γιατί δε νομίζω ότι πολλοί επιβάτες ή μεταφορικές θα πηγαίνουν από Πειραιά Χίο- Μυτιλήνη, μέσω Κυκλάδων, Ικαρίας, και Σάμου

----------


## Psarianos

> BLUE STAR 1 + ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ


Τι εννοείς,δύο δρομολόγια το BS1 ή το Πάτμος και τα άλλα δύο με το Μύκονος μέσω της άγονης ;

----------


## KABODETHS

ας περιμένουμε το ΣΑΣ γιατί δεν αποκλείονται εκπλήξεις

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μεταφορικές θα πηγαίνουν από Πειραιά Χίο- Μυτιλήνη, μέσω Κυκλάδων, Ικαρίας, και Σάμου


Φίλε μου :Fat: ,αν δώσει συμφέρουσα τιμή μπορεί να πηγαίνουν εφόσον δεν είναι φορτία που δεν επείγουν.
Στο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μπαίνουν γιά Ηράκλειο κ μου φαίνεται γιά Ρόδο.

----------


## nik

Τελικά η BSF κατέθεσε τα δρομολόγια για το διάστημα από 1/11 έως μέσα Γενάρη.

Επομένως θα υπάρχει μόνο ένα πλοίο (Blue Star Patmos) με απευθείας δρομολόγια. Από Πειραιά για Χίο κάθε Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή στις 20.00 το βράδυ, ενώ από Χίο προς Πειραιά κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Κυριακή στις 23.10.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σίγουρα κ κάποια έκτακτα τις γιορτές.

----------


## nik

> Σίγουρα κ κάποια έκτακτα τις γιορτές.


το ελπίζω γιατί το πάτμος είναι μικρό βαπόρι με λίγες καμπίνες.

για την ώρα αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως κατέθεσε αυτά τα δρομολόγια συν του ότι τα δρομολόγια των 24, 25 και 31 Δεκεμβρίου και 1η Ιανουαρίου δεν θα εκτελεστούν.

----------


## thanos75

Ενδιαφέρον πάντως που κρατάει η εταιρία φέτος στη γραμμή το Patmos και το χειμώνα (πέρσι θυμίζω ότι είχε μπει το σαφέστερα οικονομικότερο Blue star 1).  Βέβαια πέρσι τα δρομολόγια ήταν 4 ενώ φέτος 3 την εβδομάδα.  ¶ρα προσπαθούν και πάλι να μειώσουν με κάποιο τρόπο τα κόστη.  Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον για τις γιορτές να υπάρξουν και έξτρα δρομολόγια γιατί θα υπάρξουν γκρίνιες και προβλήματα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το ελπίζω γιατί το πάτμος είναι μικρό βαπόρι με λίγες καμπίνες.
> 
> για την ώρα αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως κατέθεσε αυτά τα δρομολόγια συν του ότι τα δρομολόγια των 24, 25 και 31 Δεκεμβρίου και 1η Ιανουαρίου δεν θα εκτελεστούν.


Aν θυμάσαι πέρσι είχε γίνει θέμα με τα 4 δρομολόγια του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.

Αυτά θα αντικατασταθούν από ισάριθμα  σε κοντινές ημερομηνίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μου φαίνεται η εταιρεία πάει να πατσίσει την χασούρα από την ενεργοποίηση του ΒS DELOS. :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:  :Sour:

----------


## despo

Τα καλύτερά του δρομολόγια απο άποψης επιβατικής κίνησης, στη διάρκεια της 'μονοπωλιακής' του χειμερινής δρομολόγησης, φαίνεται οτι θα έχει αυτό το τριήμερο το Μπλου Σταρ 1, λόγω διακίνησης αρκετών φιλάθλων για τον αγώνα Καλλονή-Ολυμπιακός.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τα καλύτερά του δρομολόγια απο άποψης επιβατικής κίνησης, στη διάρκεια της 'μονοπωλιακής' του χειμερινής δρομολόγησης, φαίνεται οτι θα έχει αυτό το τριήμερο το Μπλου Σταρ 1, λόγω διακίνησης αρκετών φιλάθλων για τον αγώνα Καλλονή-Ολυμπιακός.


Εκτός απ' την κίνηση των Χριστουγέννων που θα φέρει εις πέρας μόνο του, έχει και τα τυχερά του! 
Βέβαια απ' την άλλη, το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα έχει την κίνηση της Καθαράς Δευτέρας, της  25ης Μαρτίου, αλλά και των ετεροδημοτών για τις εκλογές της 25ης  Ιανουαρίου.

----------


## despo

> Εκτός απ' την κίνηση των Χριστουγέννων που θα φέρει εις πέρας μόνο του, έχει και τα τυχερά του! 
> Βέβαια απ' την άλλη, το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα έχει την κίνηση της Καθαράς Δευτέρας, της  25ης Μαρτίου, αλλά και των ετεροδημοτών για τις εκλογές της 25ης  Ιανουαρίου.


Το Μπλου Σταρ έχει και τα τυχερά της επιστροφής των φοιτητών μετα τις διακοπές, και για τη Χίο και για τη Μυτιλήνη - μην ξεχνάμε τον ιανουάριο η Αριάδνη έκανε το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο στις 8, πριν δέσει για την επισκευή. Οσον αφορά τις εκλογές, δεν ξέρω :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Takerman

Στην αρχική σελίδα του site αναρτήθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες ένα PDF του ΦΕΚ με τις νέες μειωμένες τιμές της ακτοπλοϊας. Εγώ πάντως που ταξίδεψα πριν λίγες μέρες στην Μυτιλήνη, δεν είδα απολύτως καμία διαφορά στις τιμές ούτε στην οικονομική θέση, ούτε στα ΙΧ. Η επισήμανση αφορά και τις δυο εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην γραμμή.

----------


## KABODETHS

Ούτε και θα δείς αφού η γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη δεν είναι επιδοτούμενη, άρα ισχύει ελεύθερη τιμολόγηση.
Υπήρξε μείωση τιμών περίπου 1 ευρώ από τα νησιά προς Καβάλα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Οπως γράφει στο ΦΕΚ ισχύει από 29/4 κ δεν αναφέρει πουθενά γιά επιδοτούμενες.Κοίταξα κ εγώ στα sites των εταιρειών γιά την ίδια γραμμή με το φίλο takerman αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά.

----------


## Joyrider

Στην ίδια απόφαση περιλαμβάνεται *αναλυτικός πίνακας* με τις νέες ανώτατες που ισχύουν σε όλες τις γραμμές τις ακτοπλοΐας. Οι  νέες τιμές αφορούν σε όλες τις ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις της χώρας και δεν  έχουν εφαρμογή στις συνδέσεις στις οποίες δεν υφίσταται ανώτατη  επιτρεπόμενη τιμολόγηση. Επίσης, δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στα εισιτήρια που  έχουν ήδη εκδοθεί και καταβλήθηκε η αξία τους πριν από την έναρξη ισχύος  της απόφασης (29 Απριλίου).

----------


## KABODETHS

....<<δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στις συνδέσεις στις οποίες δεν υφίσταται ανώτατη επιτρεπόμενη τιμολόγηση.>>
Τέτοια γραμμή είναι η γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης..

----------


## tolaras

Το Αριάδνη, εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Πειραιάς...
Οι φωτο είναι τραβηγμένες μερικές μέρες πριν...
IMG_20150806_202816_0.jpgIMG_20150806_202838_0.jpg

----------


## george Xios

Μέχρι στιγμής στο openseas έχουν ανέβει δρομολόγια για το διάστημα από 01/11.. Δείχνει 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα με την hellenic.. Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή. από Πειραιά και Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Κυριακή από Μυτιλήνη προς Πειραιά...

Πιθανά να μείνει έτσι και να υπάρχει μέσω Σάμου, προσεγγιση στα νησια και απο τα νησια....

----------


## thanos75

> Μέχρι στιγμής στο openseas έχουν ανέβει δρομολόγια για το διάστημα από 01/11.. Δείχνει 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα με την hellenic.. Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή. από Πειραιά και Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Κυριακή από Μυτιλήνη προς Πειραιά...
> 
> Πιθανά να μείνει έτσι και να υπάρχει μέσω Σάμου, προσεγγιση στα νησια και απο τα νησια....


Και πιο συγκεκριμένα με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, πράγμα το οποίο μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί περίμενα ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα έμενε για περισσότερο διάστημα εκτός και ότι θα συνέχιζε το ΣΑΜΟΣ.  Από την άλλη ότι Blue Star 1 αντικαθίσταται από το 2 το τελευταίο ΣΚ του Οκτώβρη, δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ίσως τελικά να μη μείνει μόνη η Hellenic...Πολλά θα εξαρτηθούν και από τις αποφάσεις του επερχόμενου ΣΑΣ στις 18 Οκτωβρίου στα Χανιά

----------


## george Xios

> Και πιο συγκεκριμένα με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, πράγμα το οποίο μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί περίμενα ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα έμενε για περισσότερο διάστημα εκτός και ότι θα συνέχιζε το ΣΑΜΟΣ.  Από την άλλη ότι Blue Star 1 αντικαθίσταται από το 2 το τελευταίο ΣΚ του Οκτώβρη, δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ίσως τελικά να μη μείνει μόνη η Hellenic...Πολλά θα εξαρτηθούν και από τις αποφάσεις του επερχόμενου ΣΑΣ στις 18 Οκτωβρίου στα Χανιά


Και εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.. εχεις δικιο μετα τις 18 θα δουμε με σιγουρια.

----------


## george Xios

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα 18 του Σ.Α.Σ είναι κατατοπιστικό. 

ΘΕΜΑ 18Α) *ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ», ΑΠΟ 01-11-2016 ΕΩΣ 15-12-2016*, ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΠΑΡ.5 ΤΟΥ ΑΡΘΡΟΥ 6 Ν.2932/2001Β) *ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑΣ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ» ΑΠΟ 16-12-2016 ΕΩΣ 13-02-2017ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*Β) ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *«ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ» ΑΠΟ 01-11-2016ΕΩΣ 13-02-2017* ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΑΝΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑ

----------


## thanos75

> Νομίζω ότι το θέμα 18 του Σ.Α.Σ είναι κατατοπιστικό. 
> 
> ΘΕΜΑ 18Α) *ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ», ΑΠΟ 01-11-2016 ΕΩΣ 15-12-2016*, ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΠΑΡ.5 ΤΟΥ ΑΡΘΡΟΥ 6 Ν.2932/2001Β) *ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑΣ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ» ΑΠΟ 16-12-2016 ΕΩΣ 13-02-2017ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*Β) ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *«ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ» ΑΠΟ 01-11-2016ΕΩΣ 13-02-2017* ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΑΝΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑ


Κοινώς -και εφόσον εγκριθούν από το ΣΑΣ- *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ μέχρι το Φεβρουάριο*, δηλαδή όλο το χειμώνα στη γραμμή.  Απορία: Είχε ποτέ καταθέσει η εταιρεία δρομολόγια για Παροναξία με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ και δεν το θυμάμαι?

----------


## speedrunner

> Απορία: Είχε ποτέ καταθέσει η εταιρεία δρομολόγια για Παροναξία με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ και δεν το θυμάμαι?


Ρίξε μια ματιά στις ετήσιες δρομολογήσεις και θα σου λυθεί η απορία!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στις ετήσιες δρομολογήσεις και θα σου λυθεί η απορία!!!


Thanx φίλε...το είχα ξεχάσει από τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο.  Αν και ποτέ δεν δίνω στις ετήσιες δρομολογήσεις υπερβολική σημασία

----------


## thanos75

Επίσης να αναφέρω πως στο openseas φαίνεται να συνεχίζει από Νοέμβριο και το Blue Star 2! Δηλαδή κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ, και κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή το Blue Star 2.  Επίσης κάθε Τρίτη και Παρασκευή θα υπάρχουν και τα 2 δρομολόγια του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που θα συνδέουν με Ικαροσαμία και Καβάλα (της άγονης δηλαδή...).  Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ μάλλον δένει για ακινησία όπως και το Blue Star 1

----------


## george Xios

> Επίσης να αναφέρω πως στο openseas φαίνεται να συνεχίζει από Νοέμβριο και το Blue Star 2! Δηλαδή κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ, και κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή το Blue Star 2.  Επίσης κάθε Τρίτη και Παρασκευή θα υπάρχουν και τα 2 δρομολόγια του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που θα συνδέουν με Ικαροσαμία και Καβάλα (της άγονης δηλαδή...).  Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ μάλλον δένει για ακινησία όπως και το Blue Star 1


Και από Δεκέμβριο ξανά blue star 1.....

----------


## despo

Μετα τη περσινή 'θύελλα' λόγω μεταναστών, επανέρχονται τα χειμερινά (σχεδον)  καθημερινά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή, τα οποία κατα την αποψή μου θα υπάρχουν και 2 λόγους :
1. Στη συνεχιζόμενη απουσία του Πελαγίτη
2. Στην αντιπαλότητα που υπάρχει μεταξύ των 2 εταιρειών που οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θέλουν καν να συμφωνήσουν στην περίοδο οπου θα λείψει η μία απο τις 2 εταιρείες, οπως δηλαδή γινόταν τις προηγούμενες χειμερινές περιόδους.

----------

